# Reputation System Disabled



## Lorian

The Reputation System has been temporarily disabled.

At present the problems it causes outweigh the benefits of having it.

However, I would like to have some form of method by which quality posters receive recognition for their effort. It may be a case that we can adjust the current system so that it proves less divisive.

If anyone has suggestions as to how we can do this then feel free to post them in the Suggestions forum.

L


----------



## rs007

just a quick suggestion - don't want to start a new thread for it as it is just a quicky (sorry if this is wrong) - but the main root of the problem with the system as it was, was the multiplying effect of reps. If the reps were fixed so no matter how many or little you had, you only gave a set value when you repped someone, it would stop this runaway phenomenon we have seen.

Apart from that, I don't really have any suggestions, I think it is nigh on impossible to stop it being abused personally.


----------



## Kezz

can you just have a thanks system like some forums do??


----------



## Cheese

Thanks Lorian it needed doing.


----------



## MissBC

awwww now all my rep messages have gone, that sucks, some were awesome


----------



## weeman

Kezz said:


> can you just have a thanks system like some forums do??


I think that would be better,that way still leaves it open as a portal of communication whilst not causing greif amongst the board


----------



## Dsahna

Kezz said:


> can you just have a thanks system like some forums do??


X2


----------



## hackskii

I think having comments with no numbers attached would be good.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

weeman said:


> I think that would be better,that way still leaves it open as a portal of communication whilst not causing greif amongst the board


i agree


----------



## dixie normus

hackskii said:


> I think having comments with no numbers attached would be good.


x2

The ability to say something nice to someone is good. No need for values to be attached or else we will end up with another circle jerk group:thumb:


----------



## dog5566

hackskii said:


> I think having comments with no numbers attached would be good.


yes me to


----------



## IanStu

Could it be made so that...you cant return reps to someone for repping you, the old system actively encouraged it...there was even a message saying something like "may you be repped in return" or something......surely this would end the runaway effect. Maybe have some sort of time limit...say 24 or even 48 hours..I'm sure this would have an effect.

Also could there be a way that if the same person is being repped by another person over and over something is triggered that disables your ability to rep that person for maybe a week or even longer.


----------



## ste2103

im not to fussed about the reps

but its good to be able to see who has a good rep and who has a bad one.

the only thing that gets me is all the people that keep joining and making one really stupid thread making loads of trouble then getting a new email address and doing it again and again.

something like this kept happering on the horse forum the mrs gose on maybe a small one off joining fee would stop all the d*#ks out there JMO! :whistling:


----------



## Cheese

A few crowns that get passed around would be good fun. The person keeps the crown until he feels someone has made a post worthy of recieving his crown. Just and idea.


----------



## Guest

1 rep = 1 rep point?


----------



## Joshua

I'm happy without the rep system.

If you wanted a quantitative repping system, what about setting a finite number of reps per person, and when they rep others their own number of reps decreases by the same amount as they rep others.

That said, I don't see much point in a quantitative rep system when a simple thanks does the job - I cannot think of a board where quantitative reps end up meaning anything.

J


----------



## PHHead

I think it would be a much more valued system if only Mods could give out reps to members and only for good advice and help not stupid jokes and stories etc, they could also have the power to neg rep idiots that continue to give out rubbish advise so they loose their credibility!


----------



## TH0R

Any chance of two types of reps, one for general and one for all others ie training related

2 differing tables showing most knowledgeable about training and other showing biggest a55 lic.............most popular

PS Bring back the stars:thumb:


----------



## Danjal

I think a rep limit would be a good idea too. One rep to the same person per week or something similar to that.


----------



## Dsahna

PHHead said:


> I think it would be a much more valued system if only Mods could give out reps to members and only for good advice and help not stupid jokes and stories etc, they could also have the power to neg rep idiots that continue to give out rubbish advise so they loose their credibility!


Thats an idea!

But the constant bad advice would have to be BAD ADVICE and not just a different opinion!


----------



## Five-O

Leave it as it is, no repping, people know who others are if they post reguarly anyway.


----------



## Sylar

I liked the personal comments you could leave with the rep system, but the whole premise of the points thing turned into a farce a long time ago. It doesn't really bother me tbh though, so don't mind either way if it stays or goes.

However, I do have a genuine grievance! I'm not happy I cannot *NEG* Robsta, TinyTom and Pscarb anymore...!


----------



## Testoholic

tel3563 said:


> Any chance of two types of reps, one for general and one for all others ie training related
> 
> 2 differing tables showing most knowledgeable about training and other showing biggest a55 lic.............most popular
> 
> PS Bring back the stars:thumb:


yes finally its gone!!! was becoming a joke, espesially when you looked at the top 4!! i like the above idea tbh.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Testaholic said:


> yes finally its gone!!! was becoming a joke, espesially when you looked at the top 4!! i like the above idea tbh.. :thumbup1:


Mate,do you even know me and follow my training and progress,or are you judging me entirely based on my involvement with 'the thread'


----------



## TaintedSoul

Could we have top post count displayed on the front page? :whistling:


----------



## spaynter

I think only the moderators should give reps. As the trusted forum members if you're saying something they like, it's probably decent advice. Then people can judge the quality of the advice they're getting from you based on 'moderator approval' rather than anyone on the board.


----------



## Sylar

spaynter said:


> I think only the moderators should give reps. As the trusted forum members if you're saying something they like, it's probably decent advice. Then people can judge the quality of the advice they're getting from you based on 'moderator approval' rather than anyone on the board.


Only problem with that is, allot of the Mods have roughly the same mental and humours age as me.. i.e. a 10 year old school boy... :lol:

Na, seriously though - I don't see nothing wrong in repping someone for being funny, or a t1t if they bring a smile to your face on a boring, gloomy, dark winters day, why not? I don't think it should just be limited to members with knowledge and fancy words in a certain subject. That would be elitist and UK-M is a community.

Just like it would also be elitist to hand the sole power of reps to a certain group of individuals.

And I don't think you need a coloured bar under your name to show 'you know your stuff' - There are new people joining every day, some of which have a vast wealth of knowledge and would be considered idiots and not worth listening to just because they don't have fancy stripes on their shoulders.

I agree with RS007 on page 1 when he said any point based Rep system will inevitably end up getting abused, but I did think the personal comments you could leave were pretty cool, so also agree with Hackskii's good point on Page 1.


----------



## Guest

spaynter said:


> I think only the moderators should give reps. As the trusted forum members if you're saying something they like, it's probably decent advice. Then people can judge the quality of the advice they're getting from you based on 'moderator approval' rather than anyone on the board.


So that everyone ass licks the Mods...


----------



## GHS

Get rid of the system all together or start it from scratch like it was years ago when it took hundreds of reps to get into the red zone or star.

BUT PLEASE CAN WE HAVE THE 10 MOST RECENT POSTED IN THREADS AT THE TOP LEFT HAND SIDE OF THE SCREEN.

I find that a really usefull tool in keeping up with the board and it saves from searching through the whole forum for 'hot' threads as it were.


----------



## Guest

The problem is people repping each other as part of a kind of friends pact thing as was made clear in the thread SPERM or whatever the fvck its called.

Why not just allow the comments but drop the whole rep leader board crap. It has been putting me right off this board when guys that barely work out and put in no decent training info are near the top of a bodybuilding board!

OR only allow points for posts in other sections than general or adults lounge.....oh wait that would knock off every one who was on the leader board. Never mind LMAO what a joke.


----------



## big

Dan said:


> So that everyone ass licks the Mods...


How is your tongue holding up, sweetheart? :whistling:


----------



## Lorian

GHS said:


> BUT PLEASE CAN WE HAVE THE 10 MOST RECENT POSTED IN THREADS AT THE TOP LEFT HAND SIDE OF THE SCREEN.


Relax... it's coming back...

L


----------



## big

hackskii said:


> I think having comments with no numbers attached would be good.


I agree completely. I would rep you for this, but.... :lol:


----------



## GHS

Lorian said:


> Relax... it's coming back...
> 
> L


 :lol:

Sorry L


----------



## Joshua

GHS said:


> Get rid of the system all together or start it from scratch like it was years ago when it took hundreds of reps to get into the red zone or star.
> 
> BUT PLEASE CAN WE HAVE THE 10 MOST RECENT POSTED IN THREADS AT THE TOP LEFT HAND SIDE OF THE SCREEN.
> 
> I find that a really usefull tool in keeping up with the board and it saves from searching through the whole forum for 'hot' threads as it were.


Why don't you just use the New Posts link at the top of each page?

This contains the posts with most recent first, and it indicates which are active or are not, whether there are unread posts, who the last poster was, etc.

J


----------



## IanStu

Con said:


> It has been putting me right off this board when guys that barely work out and put in no decent training info are near the top of a bodybuilding board!


who was near the top that barely worked out?


----------



## dmcc

If there has to be some form of quantitative reward it should be one point. Everyone gets the same, nobody can give more. What I liked most about the reps system was being able to send a quick, private comment related to a post without using the PM system - so Hacks's idea is a winner for me.


----------



## Guest

IanStu said:


> who was near the top that barely worked out?


Oh you think calling me out like this will make me back down or some thing?

The two people that stand out most in my mind would be you IanStu and D4ead. Now i will admit that obviously you work out but in no way do either of you look like bodybuilders. I find this to be strange, a bodybuilding board where the top repped guys do not contribute greatly towards bodybuilding info.

I am perfectly aware that there was a "pact" in the SPERM thread where you two and perhaps others rep each other every day.

If you honestly don't think you are a big part of the reason it has gone to hell then you are deluded.

Also lets be clear i am not upset i am not on the leader board any more. I can't come to the site as much as i used to and thus can not post enough times to get repped enough each day to stay on top.

But when guys like you make it a game to do this it throws the whole reputation of the board down the drain.

Back in the day people like Hackski were at the top always and for good reason the man has helped countless people out with detailed important pct advice. When i first joined only the very knowledgeable guys were on top.

Many top guys have left this board because of nonsense like this. Keep it up and it will be a bunch of guys asking questions and every one parroting internet information in response just like so many other boards.


----------



## Ak_88

MissBC said:


> awwww now all my rep messages have gone, that sucks, some were awesome





hackskii said:


> I think having comments with no numbers attached would be good.


Ditto these.


----------



## Sylar

Con said:


> Back in the day people like Hackski were at the top always and for good reason the man has helped countless people out with detailed important pct advice. When i first joined only the very knowledgeable guys were on top.


This is not a predominantly Bodybuidling based forum, and by that I mean strictly for folk that get on up stage. It's for anyone that is interested in training, healthy living and self-improvement.

I do agree with many of your points though bud and do also agree that Hackskii has helped many men here BIG time. I wouldn't be surprised if he hasn't saved a life too, I've seen some pretty desperate fcuked up, hormonally unbalanced minds that he has helped big time in the past.


----------



## Nemises

agree. the leader board use to be a relection of knoledge and advise. now its hard to take seriously.


----------



## IanStu

Con said:


> Oh you think calling me out like this will make me back down or some thing?
> 
> The two people that stand out most in my mind would be you IanStu and D4ead. Now i will admit that obviously you work out but in no way do either of you look like bodybuilders. I find this to be strange, a bodybuilding board where the top repped guys do not contribute greatly towards bodybuilding info.
> 
> I am perfectly aware that there was a "pact" in the SPERM thread where you two and perhaps others rep each other every day.
> 
> If you honestly don't think you are a big part of the reason it has gone to hell then you are deluded.
> 
> Also lets be clear i am not upset i am not on the leader board any more. I can't come to the site as much as i used to and thus can not post enough times to get repped enough each day to stay on top.
> 
> But when guys like you make it a game to do this it throws the whole reputation of the board down the drain.
> 
> Back in the day people like Hackski were at the top always and for good reason the man has helped countless people out with detailed important pct advice. When i first joined only the very knowledgeable guys were on top.
> 
> Many top guys have left this board because of nonsense like this. Keep it up and it will be a bunch of guys asking questions and every one parroting internet information in response just like so many other boards.


never thought you would back down Con...I know you are Mr Angry even at the best of times.....it was a simple question....and I have been training for 30 years on and off and have a huge store of knowledge.....

the "pact" sadly was a work of fiction but I know it sounds good and was jumped on by people like you to explain what you couldnt fathom in any other way....the truth was mate that I was repped by a couple of friends plus upto 15 other people on some days, every day for posts I made...when that happens for months on end you tend to move up the table....I'm sorry people stopped repping you but it realy isnt my fault


----------



## Testoholic

Testaholic said:


> yes finally its gone!!! was becoming a joke, espesially when you looked at the top 4!! i like the above idea tbh.. :thumbup1:





Dsahna said:


> Mate,do you even know me and follow my training and progress,or are you judging me entirely based on my involvement with 'the thread'


no but i KNOW you was only in top spot because of fellow repping buddies, ianstu and d4ead!! :cool2:


----------



## Guest

Trust me Ianstu i still get repped about ten times most days all for bodybuilding related posts but whatever if this is the way the board is going to go then so be it.

Give it a few months and there will be no bodybuilders on here using the site for more than simple chit chat.


----------



## Dsahna

Testaholic said:


> no but i KNOW you was only in top spot because of fellow repping buddies, ianstu and d4ead!! :cool2:


TT did state that most of my reps were training related mate!

And everything that i post and advise with regards to training is from first hand experience,which im proud of!


----------



## big

I repped Con for bodybuilding related posts. So did lots of other people, every day. As mods we could see who was repping who and why. Most of the reps for most people came from General Posts, and had absolutely nothing to do with weight training. If you look at the more knowledgable and experienced guys on the board (Paul Scarb, Tom Blackman, Nytol, Sylar, Mars, Aftershock etc etc)... they all had relatively low-ish reps, purely because they didn't play with the banter so much. You can't argue with their knowledge, and I would trust their advice over a lot (most?) of the higher rep people. No offense intended to anybody.

I liked the messages from the rep system, but the points not so much. I went from 50,000 rep points to over 12 million in the past month or two just because I have been posting more. I would say that perhaps 20% of the reps, probably less, were for weight lifting type posts, the rest were just for fun. And I think to think I put up a useful post or two once in a while.

I love the fact that you can say a quick "thanks" to people, but it's only a bit of fun, and the points thing was becoming a farce IMO.


----------



## Uriel

Ok my idea is a virtual amp for roiders and a virtual soya bean for natty's.

At the end of the year....Lorian has to come good and replace the virtual ones with real ones.....Good - glad that is acceptable - I look forward now to earning my free ampules of lovely testosterone!


----------



## willsey4

I like reps just not maybe the old rep system.

Unless you are just bored of reps because you got so so many and took them for granted it is nice to get a "thanks" or a rep in this forums case to say thansk for the post or it was a usefull post. Therefore 1 rep point per rep will be ideal. Makes it fair in every way.

Only thing that could then be a problem is getting reps for non related bodybuilding posts. This can be the problem but then on the flip side people can post helpfull posts in the general section for example.

There is no way in hell that the rep system will be flawless. You just have to get it the best you can and then live with the negatives side of things.

So i suggest a 1 rep point system. Fairest way imo.


----------



## TH0R

big said:


> I repped Con for bodybuilding related posts. So did lots of other people, every day. As mods we could see who was repping who and why. Most of the reps for most people came from General Posts, and had absolutely nothing to do with weight training. If you look at the more knowledgable and experienced guys on the board (Paul Scarb, Tom Blackman, Nytol, Sylar, Mars, Aftershock etc etc)... they all had relatively low-ish reps, purely because they didn't play with the banter so much. You can't argue with their knowledge, and I would trust their advice over a lot (most?) of the higher rep people. No offense intended to anybody.
> 
> I liked the messages from the rep system, but the points not so much. I went from 50,000 rep points to over 12 million in the past month or two just because I have been posting more. I would say that perhaps 20% of the reps, probably less, were for weight lifting type posts, the rest were just for fun. And I think to think I put up a useful post or two once in a while.
> 
> I love the fact that you can say a quick "thanks" to people, but it's only a bit of fun, and the points thing was becoming a farce IMO.


Nice post Princess


----------



## Testoholic

Dsahna said:


> TT did state that most of my reps were training related mate!
> 
> And everything that i post and advise with regards to training is from first hand experience,which im proud of!


all i know is that someone who has over 6000 post in 6 months of joining must have WAY too much time on their hands:laugh:, i find it hard to believe that even half of them post were bb related. apologies if im wrong. not having a go at you personally mate, just glad the system that was becoming an embarrasment to ukm is gone.


----------



## Dsahna

I would rep you for that post big!

A nice honest post,putting your point across without any sly digs


----------



## Prodiver

I think on balance it's good that the reps points system is gone.

The ability to send quick private reps-type comments would be good though.

However, if people want a league-table reps system let's hope they realize that those at the top will be there not because they necessarily give sound advice, but because they say what members like to hear...


----------



## SALKev

The comments was the part that REALLY mattered.

I think instead of reps, we should have 'comments'....same style button with the same options - I approve/I disapprove - plus the comment box...but with this you get a count of how many comments you have using a little red arrow (bad comments) and a little green arrow (good comments) which would both be a link to another page where all their respective comments will be displayed.

Anything private can be done through the PM system.


----------



## T.F.

big said:


> I repped Con for bodybuilding related posts. So did lots of other people, every day. As mods we could see who was repping who and why. Most of the reps for most people came from General Posts, and had absolutely nothing to do with weight training. If you look at the more knowledgable and experienced guys on the board (Paul Scarb, Tom Blackman, Nytol, Sylar, Mars, Aftershock etc etc)... they all had relatively low-ish reps, purely because they didn't play with the banter so much. You can't argue with their knowledge, and I would trust their advice over a lot (most?) of the higher rep people. No offense intended to anybody.
> 
> I liked the messages from the rep system, but the points not so much. I went from 50,000 rep points to over 12 million in the past month or two just because I have been posting more. I would say that perhaps 20% of the reps, probably less, were for weight lifting type posts, the rest were just for fun. And I think to think I put up a useful post or two once in a while.
> 
> I love the fact that you can say a quick "thanks" to people, but it's only a bit of fun, and the points thing was becoming a farce IMO.


This is an excellent post, and just to add to this, i've found that lately there's FAR more chance of getting repped for a comedy post, a joke thread, banter etc than there is for helping people out with training related questions. That should not be how a reputation system works on a bodybuilding board.

Personally, when i noticed my own rep level had got higher than some people's on here, that's when i knew the system had gone to sh*t. Sure the guys who had really high rep scores would like to tell themselves/everyone else that all their reps were for training advice etc, but there's just no way that was true. And, again only speaking for myself, but there's no way that i deserve a higher rep on the board than the likes of all the moderators, Con, JW, Sylar, Mars, Mick_the_brick, Peahead, BA and many other users, because when compared to these guys i don't know sh*t. If i want advice it's them i look to, because they have the knowledge, the experience and can give you the advice.

As Tel said in his thread, the number of threads that get posted now with training questions, and end up getting bumped by users is a joke, when i joined this forum a bit over a year ago, i only had to ask a question and i'd have got loads of replies, but now people aren't interested in posting replies to BB threads because that's not where they get their reps.

Sorry to go on, i haven't really said much about the rep thing, but that's my own opinion on it. Without digs at anyone, so don't anyone take it like that. But if we're honest, the most valued members of the community should be the most experienced, the most knowledgeable, the ones who have been there and done it, not the ones who have the best banter/community group on the board.


----------



## Dsahna

Testaholic said:


> *all i know is that someone who has over 6000 post in 6 months of joining must have WAY too much time on their hands:laugh:*, i find it hard to believe that even half of them post were bb related. apologies if im wrong. not having a go at you personally mate, just glad the system that was becoming an embarrasment to ukm is gone.


Well other than the highlighted part which IS personal,that would be a nice post!

Half my posts probably are mindless banter,the others are my training,encouraging others and giving training advice

And to be fair mate,i only use my phone to log on here and like to check the latest posts,im not sitting on a chair slouched infront of a computer 24/7 mate:lol:


----------



## IanStu

the one thing about the rep system that no one can argue with, is that it has bought about alot of vibrant discussion...I dont think the board has ever been more alive or popular...

but on balance i'm glad the old system has gone, as Lorian said it was too devisive....to begin with I thought it was a bit of fun...but its turned so nasty of late that it was bound to go...I hope whatever replaces it keeps the fun element but without the bad sides.....

and lets not get too serious there is plenty of room for humour on this board...in fact its the humour that stands it head and shoulders above its competitors.

I think it is the best forum of any sort out there...and it has a great future ahead of it...I see no sign of a decline at all...onwards and upwards :stuart:


----------



## Dsahna

And ive always said the likes of con and hacks should be on the chart and not me!


----------



## rs007

what about keeping the old system as an aside, and calling it the "whore table"  That would be funny?

Or maybe not - newbs might think it is actual whores and start pm'ing offers :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Dsahna said:


> Well other than the highlighted part which IS personal,that would be a nice post!
> 
> Half my posts probably are mindless banter,the others are my training,encouraging others and giving training advice
> 
> And to be fair mate,i only use my phone to log on here and like to check the latest posts,im not sitting on a chair slouched infront of a computer 24/7 mate:lol:


Mate, with all respect people didn't like who and why the top 4 or 5 people got where they got.....to the point where reps are finished because of it....I don't see the point of you defending yourself at every opportunity, it is just keeping the argument going. Maybe as was said you got towed a bit but you still played the rep a buddy game too

Lets get on with fixing the place and let that one fuk up go:thumbup1: (the rep system)


----------



## IanStu

rs007 said:


> what about keeping the old system as an aside, and calling it the "whore table"  That would be funny?
> 
> Or maybe not - newbs might think it is actual whores and start pm'ing offers :lol:


well I'm strapped for cash at the moment so maybe we should give it a shot...I'm sure there is a huge demand for elderley gentlemen with upside down smiles :stuart:


----------



## TH0R

Uriel said:


> Mate, with all respect people didn't like who and why the top 4 or 5 people got where they got.....to the point where reps are finished because of it....I don't see the point of you defending yourself at every opportunity, it is just keeping the argument going. Maybe as was said you got towed a bit but you still played the rep a buddy game too
> 
> Lets get on with fixing the place and let that one fuk up go:thumbup1: (the rep system)


Agree, lets get on with it now, fresh start and all that

IanStu, I love ya dude:wub:


----------



## IanStu

tel3563 said:


> Agree, lets get on with it now, fresh start and all that
> 
> IanStu, I love ya dude:wub:


thanks mate...I love me too :wub:


----------



## Dsahna

Uriel said:


> Mate, with all respect people didn't like who and why the top 4 or 5 people got where they got.....to the point where reps are finished because of it....I don't see the point of you defending yourself at every opportunity, it is just keeping the argument going. Maybe as was said you got towed a bit but you still played the rep a buddy game too
> 
> Lets get on with fixing the place and let that one fuk up go:thumbup1: (the rep system)


 :thumbup1:

I didnt agree much with your sad cùnt comment though mate!


----------



## dixie normus

IanStu said:


> the one thing about the rep system that no one can argue with, is that it has bought about alot of vibrant discussion...I dont think the board has ever been more alive or popular...


With all due respect Ian, you have only been on here for 6 months so I fail to see how you can comment on this.

If one of the survivors from the early days said this then I would accept it.


----------



## Uriel

Dsahna said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> I didnt agree much with your sad cùnt comment though mate!


Well, you think that it was admirable then - something to be proud of?

I don't know you well enough to call you a cvnt in every sense of the word, you are taking it to heart though. If you knew me - you'd know I'm the kind of guy who calls my mum a cvnt to her face....see it's not so bad.

It was a little bit of a sad thing to get involved with IMO....I can live with your anger at me if need be


----------



## Chris1

The board is alive and vibrant, but in my humble opinion, not for the reasons it should be.

12 months ago it was more alive and vibrant, and also for the right reasons.

However, what's done is done and I don't think any of us can point a finger at 1, 2, 3 or 4 people and say it's all your fault.

It's gone, and until something else comes along lets just get back to what we do best on here, you know, but without the trying to kick the cyber sh1t out of each other :thumb:

I think alot of good guys have fallen out with each other unnecessarily through it, get the community back online and move forward.


----------



## Jake H

thanks lorian


----------



## Five-O

Con said:


> Oh you think calling me out like this will make me back down or some thing?
> 
> The two people that stand out most in my mind would be you IanStu and D4ead. Now i will admit that obviously you work out but in no way do either of you look like bodybuilders. I find this to be strange, a bodybuilding board where the top repped guys do not contribute greatly towards bodybuilding info.
> 
> I am perfectly aware that there was a "pact" in the SPERM thread where you two and perhaps others rep each other every day.
> 
> If you honestly don't think you are a big part of the reason it has gone to hell then you are deluded.
> 
> Also lets be clear i am not upset i am not on the leader board any more. I can't come to the site as much as i used to and thus can not post enough times to get repped enough each day to stay on top.
> 
> But when guys like you make it a game to do this it throws the whole reputation of the board down the drain.
> 
> Back in the day people like Hackski were at the top always and for good reason the man has helped countless people out with detailed important pct advice. When i first joined only the very knowledgeable guys were on top.
> 
> Many top guys have left this board because of nonsense like this. Keep it up and it will be a bunch of guys asking questions and every one parroting internet information in response just like so many other boards.


Top post young man :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

Chris1 said:


> However, what's done is done and I don't think any of us can point a finger at 1, 2, 3 or 4 people and say *it's all your fault. *
> 
> *
> *


Fuk off you sausage jockey- it's not my cvnting fault!:laugh:


----------



## SALKev

Chris1 said:


> The board is alive and vibrant, but in my humble opinion, not for the reasons it should be.
> 
> 12 months ago it was more alive and vibrant, and also for the right reasons.
> 
> However, what's done is done and I don't think any of us can point a finger at 1, 2, 3 or 4 people and say it's all your fault.
> 
> It's gone, and until something else comes along lets just get back to what we do best on here, you know, but without the trying to kick the cyber sh1t out of each other :thumb:
> 
> *I think alot of good guys have fallen out with each other unnecessarily through it, get the community back online and move forward.*


x2

good post


----------



## All4n

It should be a rep system based on knowledge, fact is it wasn;t. Either "funny" posts or having "rep buddies" seems to have been the case of late? The buddies thing being a bit sad really. IanStu, D4dead? I can positively say i have learnt fcuk from the two people but is it being argued they are at the top for being knowledgeabe? If not, then no quarrels really but be interesting to see if a new system works.


----------



## hilly

i like the idea of being able to leave the quick messages we did with the reps but without the point system.

I regularly checked these comments they are a very good idea however i have never given a rats ass about the points etc.


----------



## TaintedSoul

hilly said:


> i like the idea of being able to leave the quick messages we did with the reps but without the point system.
> 
> I regularly checked these comments they are a very good idea however i have never given a rats ass about the points etc.


Can leave a quick message on their profile I suppose. Though sometimes they can more personnel and rep someone saying "nice post, how you doing etc.. etc.. glad you got that sorted"


----------



## LittleChris

A system where you can leave a quick comment.

PMs take far too long and are too formal, you might just fancy a riposte to their post and a PM isn't appropiate.

I think that the reps gave the board a human element, but when the trio got involved the whole thing took a turn for the worse.

Problem with vermin is they are cunning; you will never truly wipe them out. This is one step, but they will be back in a more repulsive, twisted form.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

IanStu said:


> never thought you would back down Con...I know you are Mr Angry even at the best of times.....it was a simple question....and I have been training for 30 years on and off and have a huge store of knowledge.....
> 
> *
> the "pact" sadly was a work of fiction *but I know it sounds good and was jumped on by people like you to explain what you couldnt fathom in any other way....the truth was mate that I was repped by a couple of friends plus upto 15 other people on some days, every day for posts I made...when that happens for months on end you tend to move up the table....I'm sorry people stopped repping you but it realy isnt my fault


It wasn't.... RS posted a screen shot of the thread in the "spermers" group in a thread a wee while back with you lot discussing it pmsl...



God said:


> People can't rep the same person more than once every 48 hours and can only give out a maximum of 4 reps to one individual in a month. This would be in my opinion just about as full proof as the system can be.
> 
> Finally no reps should be allowed in the general section of the forum.


I agree with most on here - keep the comments, limit the amount of points or whatever.... but I like to be able to rep who I want when I want.... someone might make a lot of posts that make me laugh or are helpful and I'd like to be able to rep them as often as I can now.... but fair enough, reduce the number of points.

The comments also make it clear specifically which post you are commenting on.

HOWEVER.

I personally believe there is one very simple solution.

Before we had stars and then the top 10 leaderboard on front page we had no problems.

It wasn't until it became clearly visible at a glance who had most reps that we started to get issues with it.... before that you had to go and search for who had the most by user then reputation.

How about just leaving it as it is and scrapping the leaderboard/stars business.... nobody will care then as no one will really see it unless they go out of their way to look.


----------



## Jem

I think more people will be able to air their opinions without fear of being negged. Not sure if this is good or bad. People will certainly be more open IMO though !


----------



## LittleChris

Why do people assume that people offer advice for reps? I do it out of the goodness of my heart


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Heres another thing....

Already am going cold turkey unable to rep ppl for things I agree with or find funny....

With no rep comments jst now, theres gonna be a lot of shyte posted in threads making them much, much longer/more pages than needed and loadsa shyte to trawl through with ppl quoting loads of posts simply to say that the agree or find it funny or thank them or whatever... whereas normally you'd just give a quick rep.....


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Heres another thing....
> 
> Already am going cold turkey unable to rep ppl for things I agree with or find funny....
> 
> With no rep comments jst now, theres gonna be a lot of shyte posted in threads making them much, much longer/more pages than needed and loadsa shyte to trawl through with ppl quoting loads of posts simply to say that the agree or find it funny or thank them or whatever... whereas normally you'd just give a quick rep.....


that's a very good point actually :thumbup1: .......see :lol:


----------



## BigDom86

dammit. now me and littlechris cant have our covert conversations :<


----------



## Jux

maybe a rep system where several people have to rep you for you to get a rep.

Say for instance hacks posts another good aas article, many people would rep and people get the recognition they deserve.


----------



## Nutz01

PHHead said:


> I think it would be a much more valued system if only Mods could give out reps to members and only for good advice and help not stupid jokes and stories etc, they could also have the power to neg rep idiots that continue to give out rubbish advise so they loose their credibility!


Maybe if the idiot got to a certain neg level they could get a temp ban...


----------



## Prodiver

Sometimes I despair!

All any reps points system does is create a league table of esteem: make some people seem "better" than others.

This in no way means that the esteemed person's posts contain sound advice. It simply means they are agreeable, or say what members like to hear.

Yet the majority of members by definition will not be as well informed as an "expert", and may not like what he says.

Suppose a member posts something which is later discovered to be true and valuable to bodybuilding, but which is overwelmingly rejected by most members.

His lack of reps or even negs will give the persuasive, erroneous impression that his information is untrustworthy. And he and his information may never be rehabilitated, to the members' loss.

Everyone should evaluate posted information for themselves and respond arguing why they agree or disagree, not be swayed by someone's easily given reputation.


----------



## Ironclad

Some boards (perhaps) without a rep/thanks/shoutbox/whatever system have postwhoring. Gets to be a big ego issue & claggs interesting threads easily with inane bs.

Can't the rep system, here, be fixed? It was just harmless fun. I thought.


----------



## Mikazagreat

Jem said:


> I think more people will be able to air their opinions without fear of being negged. Not sure if this is good or bad. People will certainly be more open IMO though !


I think this, but in same time more trolling, stupidty, offensive comments, and new members won't know who's givin a good advise or bull$hit (and don't tell me it's not like that yeah it's like that, i belive reps system is not doin more damage) when a troll that just joined have same power like a couple of years member, just fixing the rep back issue will make it allright so ppl don't get reps for nothing.


----------



## winger

How about the more rep points you have the less your rep points are worth. :whistling:

If that was the case more and more people would hit the newbies...lol

Welcoming new members would skyrocket would it not?


----------



## Irish Beast

willsey4 said:


> I like reps just not maybe the old rep system.
> 
> Unless you are just bored of reps because you got so so many and took them for granted it is nice to get a "thanks" or a rep in this forums case to say thansk for the post or it was a usefull post. Therefore 1 rep point per rep will be ideal. Makes it fair in every way.
> 
> Only thing that could then be a problem is getting reps for non related bodybuilding posts. This can be the problem but then on the flip side people can post helpfull posts in the general section for example.
> 
> There is no way in hell that the rep system will be flawless. You just have to get it the best you can and then live with the negatives side of things.
> 
> So i suggest a 1 rep point system. Fairest way imo.


I visit another forum which uses this system and it works well. It would also make policing the rep bumming much easier.

If someone goes from 1367636 to 1475492 in a day you are unlikely to notice but if someone is getting 20 new ones a day it will be more apparent.

All IMO of course


----------



## treb92

What about no reps at all to me it was a bit of a popularity contest for some.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

rep comments, no numerical factor though...

its always going to turn into a "my e-penis is bigger than yours" once you give the monkeys at the circus a quantitive way to compare each other


----------



## treb92

Be interesting to see how many people dont post as much now their precious reps have gone.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

adult lounge will be a ghost town lol...

here's a new angle of my rat

rep me!!

oh wait.... lol


----------



## pea head

Most guys on here care more about the reps on the forum than they do the ones in the gym.


----------



## Jux

Have 'Guru' tagged to people.

People who have clearly shown and contributed their vast knowledge in a specific field of bodybuilding.

This could be decided by Lorian and the mods ... or even public polls.

That way if it becomes a competition, more people will be trying to post lots of valid information, something that's seemed to slow down lately.


----------



## pea head

Lloyd DA said:


> Have 'Guru' tagged to people.
> 
> People who have clearly shown and contributed their vast knowledge in a specific field of bodybuilding.
> 
> This could be decided by Lorian and the mods ... or even public polls.
> 
> That way if it becomes a competition,* more people will be trying to post lots of valid information, something that's seemed to slow down lately.*


True mate...but you will get the odd wannabee know all who has never posted decent info in the past looking some sort of answer up from another site just to boost his ego and reps rather than post the info from experience and years of research.


----------



## Jux

pea head said:


> True mate...but you will get the odd wannabee know all who has never posted decent info in the past looking some sort of answer up from another site just to boost his ego and reps rather than post the info from experience and years of research.


Ah true.


----------



## Tinytom

Ironically I read about 4 posts I'd want to rep people for on this thread lol.

Despite the cries of innocence there WAS a backslapping rep horring brotherhood in effect. I alerted the other mods to it after I posted on the thread yesterday so if they took time to look as well they would have seen the trend.


----------



## treb92

pea head said:


> Most guys on here care more about the reps on the forum than they do the ones in the gym.


 :lol:


----------



## Robsta

just allow mods to rep....thsi way worthy posts will be repped and funny posts but no clique will result from it......mods shouldn't have any Reps as we are royalty anyway.....


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> just allow mods to rep....thsi way worthy posts will be repped and funny posts but no clique will result from it......mods shouldn't have any Reps as we are royalty anyway.....


what about nepotism :whistling: I mean, I'm almost family and then there's the wife of course ....:laugh:


----------



## Tinytom

Robsta said:


> just allow mods to rep....thsi way worthy posts will be repped and funny posts but no clique will result from it......mods shouldn't have any Reps as we are royalty anyway.....


Well that means that Pscarb and Robdog would never get repped.

and DB and Big would have their own little rep bumming circle.

That leaves me with Hackskii and he's old, can we have a new mod preferably a fit bird for me to have rep sex with every day. 

Not Mrs Weeman though as she'd probably rep bum me and whip me with chains or something and I can't have that

not every day anyway


----------



## weeman

Incredible Bulk said:


> adult lounge will be a ghost town lol...
> 
> here's a new angle of my rat
> 
> rep me!!
> 
> oh wait.... lol


The room was never about that,and the only girl who ever got her rat out was MY mrs,and at that she rarely posted pics in there,it was mostly me.

So i'd say thats a sweeping comment and an arguement waiting to happen if its pushed.

Also have to state lack of reps aint gner deter me from posting filth in there,got over 2000 pics and vids of our sh1t all over the net without it having to have anything to do with gaining reps lol

As for everyone else who has posted pics of themselves in there,well it is kinda the idea,the spirit of it,would be a bit pointless to have the lounge otherwise


----------



## Cheese

I'll be your Mod partner TT, i'm really good at repping on a daily basis, honest just ask....


----------



## Robsta

Mods shouldn't be able to rep each other imo.....so we'd need something to make us stand out more than the ordinary plebs on here such as Jem etc....but we could then rep what posts we feel are worth it....and it could be seen what mod has repped them....

The thanks system to go with the reps should be kept for all members, just with no reps for it.


----------



## pea head

Got to admit the reps bollox was getting more of just what i would say...an ar$e licking experience for some of them on here.


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> Mods shouldn't be able to rep each other imo.....so we'd need something to make us stand out more than the *ordinary plebs on here such as Jem etc....*but we could then rep what posts we feel are worth it....and it could be seen what mod has repped them....
> 
> *OMG * :nono: :thumbdown: :lol:
> 
> The thanks system to go with the reps should be kept for all members, just with no reps for it.


Chils you are off my friends list too :thumbup1:


----------



## Five-O

Robsta said:


> Mods shouldn't be able to rep each other imo.....so we'd need something to make us stand out more than the ordinary plebs on here such as Jem etc....but we could then rep what posts we feel are worth it....and it could be seen what mod has repped them....
> 
> The thanks system to go with the reps should be kept for all members, just with no reps for it.


Rob, stick an a$$ pic up mate, it seemed to get most morons foaming at the mouth over her... :whistling: :beer:


----------



## spaynter

Dan said:


> So that everyone ass licks the Mods...


Only if you really want reps. I think most people just want to help others.

So moderator reps on training subjects only. Nothing for banter.


----------



## Jem

Five-O said:


> Rob, stick an a$$ pic up mate, it seemed to get most morons foaming at the mouth over her... :whistling: :beer:


 :confused1: erm thanks

Rob is my pal actually !

Ass one has gone because of the amount of comments Fivo


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tinytom said:


> *Ironically I read about 4 posts I'd want to rep people for on this thread lol.*
> 
> Despite the cries of innocence there WAS a backslapping rep horring brotherhood in effect. I alerted the other mods to it after I posted on the thread yesterday so if they took time to look as well they would have seen the trend.


Yup think this is why keeping at least the comments is important.... I want to tell you I agree but need to clutter up the thread to do so 



chilisi said:


> Its always nice get reps for whatever reason as you know you have made an impact to somone. But.... Countless times i have been repped for "Banter" and not for "experiance and knowledge" which to be honest, I dont really agree with because i joined a Bodybuilding forum, to gain advice from and have realised, my limited knowledge can also attribute and help others.
> 
> Ive also seen members with not a great deal of knowledge and expericance (from what i can tell) handing out bad advice, because newer members see a funny coloured banter bar and think they are the mecca of training/steroids and the science behind it and take there advice as gold.
> 
> I like the idea of moderators repping people, but then id imagine they would be working overtime to spread the reps....?
> 
> and also a message so your advice or comments are appreciated by the poster.
> 
> *And its funny how alot of woman have high reps.... and are seen to have alot of respect on a "bodybuilding" board with not having much knowledge of training, diet or steroid use.* I hope i have offended anyone by stating this, as i like to think ive made good "friends" but its not what i came here for originally. Yes ive enjoyed banter on here with the opposite sex, but deep down i look up to this board for knowlegde and experiance.


Well considering I was the only female in top 10 and had been there for about a year plus, I can only assume you are talking about me.

If you believe I dont have much knowledge of the above subjects you might want to ask yourself why I am a mod on 2 other bodybuilding boards (was 3 but one was shut down), one powerlifting one and was recently asked if I would mod on another bb'ing one. TBH I don't have the time or inclination these days to go through all sections and try help people I don't know anymore as its a thankless task and you find yourself repeating yourself over and over. I do however offer help where I can to people I like and care about helping both on and off the board.

Coming from yourself mate, I find that comment pretty ironic tbh....


----------



## winger

I disagree Chilisi. This board is so much more than just a body building site.

I didn't travel 10 hours on a plane to meet the UK members for bb info.


----------



## MissBC

winger said:


> I disagree Chilisi. This board is so much more than just a body building site.
> 
> I didn't travel 10 hours on a plane to meet the UK members for bb info.


 :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## dixie normus

winger said:


> I disagree Chilisi. This board is so much more than just a body building site.
> 
> I didn't travel 10 hours on a plane to meet the UK members for bb info.


I wonder how many rep points that would have got you Winger:lol:


----------



## ba baracuss

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yup think this is why keeping at least the comments is important.... I want to tell you I agree but need to clutter up the thread to do so
> 
> Well considering I was the only female in top 10 and had been there for about a year plus, I can only assume you are talking about me.
> 
> If you believe I dont have much knowledge of the above subjects you might want to ask yourself why I am a mod on 2 other bodybuilding boards (was 3 but one was shut down), one powerlifting one and was recently asked if I would mod on another bb'ing one. TBH I don't have the time or inclination these days to go through all sections and try help people I don't know anymore as its a thankless task and you find yourself repeating yourself over and over. I do however offer help where I can to people I like and care about helping both on and off the board.
> 
> Coming from yourself mate, I find that comment pretty ironic tbh....


Zara, chili's point isn't having a dig at you or any other female member - you don't rep yourself.

He was pointing out that clearly loads of male members rep female members in some pathetic attempt at chatting them up.

PS good luck in your next powerlifting contest :thumbup1:


----------



## dixie normus

ba baracuss said:


> He was pointing out that clearly loads of male members rep female members in some pathetic attempt at chatting them up.


I've repped RS loads of times trying to chat him up. Does that count in the same way?


----------



## hackskii

ba baracuss said:


> Zara, chili's point isn't having a dig at you or any other female member - you don't rep yourself.
> 
> He was pointing out that clearly loads of male members rep female members in some pathetic attempt at chatting them up.
> 
> PS good luck in your next powerlifting contest :thumbup1:


Chatting them up is putting it mildly. :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

I do kind of miss the rep system.


----------



## KRS

hackskii said:


> I do kind of miss the rep system.


You're gonna make my cry


----------



## weeman

hackskii said:


> I do kind of miss the rep system.





KRS said:


> You're gonna make my cry


 :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:






:lol:


----------



## Ser

This is dedicated to all you rep warriors......(won't embed:cursing: )


----------



## cellaratt

weeman said:


> :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


----------



## 3752

i am glad it has gone as it lost the reason it was originally meant for because there was idiots on the board that used it to climb to the top of the listings weird what turns some fools on....


----------



## chrisj22

Pscarb said:


> i am glad it has gone as it lost the reason it was originally meant for because there was idiots on the board that used it to climb to the top of the listings weird what turns some fools on....


Reps for that 

Funny how the gobsh1tes who are rep-hungry have gone quiet now....

Probably bored now...


----------



## dmcc

Surely the eventual solution depends on what the software can do? Presumably Lorian doesn't want to spend his time re-coding the site so that you person category A or B can rep for X but not Y and person C can rep for Y and Z...


----------



## BillC

dmcc said:


> Surely the eventual solution depends on what the software can do? Presumably Lorian doesn't want to spend his time re-coding the site so that you person category A or B can rep for X but not Y and person C can rep for Y and Z...


My head hurts now:confused1:


----------



## cellaratt

dmcc said:


> Surely the eventual solution depends on what the software can do? Presumably Lorian doesn't want to spend his time re-coding the site so that you person category A or B can rep for X but not Y and person C can rep for Y and Z...


----------



## dmcc

Exactly my point!

What I meant -

Ordinary members can rep in non-General forums, or just in certain forums.

Mods can rep for anything but not each other.

Can the software support it? Could Lorian really be persuaded to waste his time doing it?


----------



## Uriel

winger said:


> I didn't travel 10 hours on a plane to meet the UK members for bb info.


No, you did it because your wife said you were going on a euro tour:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> You assumed wrong Zara. Your a competitive bodybuilder and one who contributes with knowledge and banter to the board. I hold you and Avril with high regard, as any other Woman or Man who has made an impact on me in anyway, whilst I have been a member of the board.
> 
> Many women have joined, and within a week they are rep tastic.
> 
> However much I enjoy good banter with people, to me its a bodybuilding/fitness board and reps IMO should reflect that.


Fair enough mate but why single out women then? There were a couple of outstanding examples of the point you just made.... but they were both male 



winger said:


> I disagree Chilisi. This board is so much more than just a body building site.
> 
> I didn't travel 10 hours on a plane to meet the UK members for bb info.


Completely agree....



chilisi said:


> I know and i wanted to join you and say hello. I didnt mean that its just for discussion. it is alot more than just a bodybuilding site in that sense as id like to meet members myself..* I just wish sometimes the subjects and reps are more about bodybuilding,weight training, diet etc etc*


They are.... just look in the appropriate sections  :thumbup1:



ba baracuss said:


> Zara, chili's point isn't having a dig at you or any other female member - you don't rep yourself.
> 
> He was pointing out that clearly loads of male members rep female members in some pathetic attempt at chatting them up.
> 
> PS good luck in your next powerlifting contest :thumbup1:


I don't do powerlifting as well you know, but I'll accept your wishes of good luck for the 4 (or more if I qualify brits etc next year) bodybuilding classes I am doing instead.

Clearly thats not what my reps were for in the main though..... I'm thoroughly vile and obnoxious to nearly everyone so nobody is interested in chatting me up... and the rare ones that do soon go off the idea


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Exactly my point!
> 
> What I meant -
> 
> Ordinary members can rep in non-General forums, or just in certain forums.
> 
> Mods can rep for anything but not each other.
> 
> Can the software support it? Could Lorian really be persuaded to waste his time doing it?


Exactly.

I seriously believe that not having the top ten on the front page etc will solve the problem by itself.... it was never an issue until we had stars then top ten leaderboard.....

worst case scenario one rep = one point on top of that.... cant see any more effort than that is needed? Then we can still enjoy the comments and only rep a few each day, one point each, cant get carried away....


----------



## MissBC

Pscarb said:


> i am glad it has gone as it lost the reason it was originally meant for because there was idiots on the board that used it to climb to the top of the listings weird what turns some fools on....


agreed :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

why not just have the comments but no points, they dont serve any purpose, you win or get nothing so bring back the normal rep button and comments page but minus the points!! its easy as u dont have to re invent anything just take away points, make them all 0


----------



## hackskii

MissBC said:


> why not just have the comments but no points, they dont serve any purpose, you win or get nothing so bring back the normal rep button and comments page but minus the points!! its easy as u dont have to re invent anything just take away points, make them all 0


Totally agree.

Not because you are hot, nor because tou are smart, but because you are right.


----------



## MissBC

hackskii said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> Not because you are hot, nor because tou are smart, but because you are right.


awwwww bless you hacksmacks hehehe


----------



## winger

Uriel said:


> No, you did it because your wife said you were going on a euro tour:laugh:


LOL, you bastard. :lol:

Remove wife and insert *Boss*! :whistling:

Actually, UK wasn't on the itinerary and I said I wasn't going unless I get to go to the UK, hell she did say it was for my birthday present. Funny, my bd present was all her places she wanted to go..lol

I made more friends with the rep system, you have no idea. It actually got to be a burden in the end. I only did the bare minimum to stay on top.

Who ever nurtures the board the most will stay on top. I am actually glad it is over!


----------



## jjb1

they will take away the right to post soon as some use it as a way of power and dominence which they dont get in the real world 

surely it was all just a bit of light hearted fun wasnt it?


----------



## Tinytom

jjb1 said:


> they will take away the right to post soon as some use it as a way of power and dominence which they dont get in the real world
> 
> surely it was all just a bit of light hearted fun wasnt it?


Actually you dont have any right to post at all.

This isnt a democracy. Its a business.


----------



## MissBC

Tinytom said:


> Actually you dont have any right to post at all.
> 
> This isnt a democracy. Its a business.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Round-2

Zara-Leoni said:


> Clearly thats not what my reps were for in the main though..... I'm thoroughly vile and obnoxious to nearly everyone so nobody is interested in chatting me up... and the rare ones that do soon go off the idea


Um... I'd chat you up if I thought my aged heart could take the consequences of getting lucky 

Ok sorry... carry on :whistling:


----------



## TH0R

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm thoroughly vile and obnoxious to *nearly *everyone so nobody is interested in chatting me up... and the rare ones that do soon go off the idea


Nearly:confused1:


----------



## rs007

Well, Im missing the rep system to be honest.

Not the points, but the post specific quick comments. Really missing it. Have left a couple of visitor messages on profiles, but its not the same and it is a bit clunky - the rep comment system was silky smooth.

Really hope a new system is trialled soon!


----------



## T.F.

rs007 said:


> Well, Im missing the rep system to be honest.
> 
> Not the points, but the post specific quick comments. Really missing it. Have left a couple of visitor messages on profiles, but its not the same and it is a bit clunky - the rep comment system was silky smooth.
> 
> Really hope a new system is trialled soon!


Yeah, i do agree. It was fun to have a bit of a laugh with your mates and to have posts appreciated etc, it definitely detracts something from the board, no longer having it/a version of it.


----------



## winger

Leave the comment box and 86 the point system.


----------



## Sylar

Tinytom said:


> Actually you dont have any right to post at all.
> 
> This isnt a democracy. Its a business.


It is a business to Lorian, but the forum is still a community of people and friends, without that, there would be no sponsors/advertises paying Lorian in the first place.

Agree about questioning rules/Mods decisions etc though, that's not a democracy and they're not hard to obey by, so be a [email protected] and bye bye's for sure.

PS. Don't even go there.. :tongue:



rs007 said:


> Well, Im missing the rep system to be honest.
> 
> Not the points, but the post specific quick comments. Really missing it. Have left a couple of visitor messages on profiles, but its not the same and it is a bit clunky - the rep comment system was silky smooth.
> 
> Really hope a new system is trialled soon!


Me too, I miss abusing people, complementing, dropping quick comments regarding particular posts etc. I don't give a toss about points/ranks, but the comments did allow some personal/private interaction in brief.

I don't want to PM TinyTom everytime I see one of his posts I disgaree with, it's much easier to call him a gaybo ************ in a simple rep.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> Thanks for being vile and obnoxious and jumping the gun at me


Anytime Chills..... :thumbup1:



Round-2 said:


> Um... I'd chat you up if I thought my aged heart could take the consequences of getting lucky
> 
> Ok sorry... carry on :whistling:


Dont lie.... you made sensible rep comments to me and well you know it  :thumbup1:



tel3563 said:


> Nearly:confused1:


Ok, I'll be vile and obnoxious to you as well so you dont feel left out, and that will make it everybody  :thumbup1:



rs007 said:


> Well, Im missing the rep system to be honest.
> 
> Not the points, but the post specific quick comments. Really missing it. Have left a couple of visitor messages on profiles, but its not the same and it is a bit clunky - the rep comment system was silky smooth.
> 
> Really hope a new system is trialled soon!


Me too!!!

Never sent so many pm's and wall comments and it takes ages then I get distracted about what I was doing/reading as I have to leave the thread to do it.....


----------



## TH0R

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ok, I'll be vile and obnoxious to you as well so you dont feel left out, and that will make it everybody  :thumbup1:
> 
> .


 :wub: Feel better now


----------



## jjb1

Tinytom said:


> Actually you dont have any right to post at all.
> 
> This isnt a democracy. Its a business.


my point proven :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

not ****d about points or owt like that but the comments often gave me a giggle.

also nice to give a personal thanks as well for good posts that have helped or ones that made you laugh.


----------



## dixie normus

rs007 said:


> Well, Im missing the rep system to be honest.
> 
> Not the points, but the post specific quick comments. Really missing it. Have left a couple of visitor messages on profiles, but its not the same and it is a bit clunky - the rep comment system was silky smooth.
> 
> Really hope a new system is trialled soon!


where's my message you lil biatch:tongue:


----------



## winger

I got a message for ya. Don't eat yellow snow.


----------



## BigMutha

winger said:


> I got a message for ya. Don't eat yellow snow.


Now you see that's good honest advice! I'd rep you for that if I could


----------



## Jem

winger said:


> I got a message for ya. Don't eat yellow snow.


It's when people offer advice such as this that we realise how much we need some sort of system back.

How when people have fallen foul of this rule ?

Without winger, many others would suffer the same fate


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Thanks is a good system.


----------



## winger

BigMutha said:


> Now you see that's good honest advice! I'd rep you for that if I could





Jem said:


> It's when people offer advice such as this that we realise how much we need some sort of system back.
> 
> How when people have fallen foul of this rule ?
> 
> Without winger, many others would suffer the same fate


That's what I'm talking about...lol


----------



## A.U.K

Well having been away due to very seriously and continuing bad health, I came back to find all the nice comments, friendly etc all gone..Pity really that was always something to make me smile. Sure I am not a BB, the way things are going for me I may never set foot outside again, let alone in the Gym. Sure, there was a lot of banter, yes people supported eachother for whatever reasons known only to them. Maybe they liked a post, Maybe they found a post helpful, Maybe a post or comment made them smile or laugh out loud, whatever the reasoning behind them hitting the rep button was and is highly subjective..is it important, no not really. What has become very apparant is the open hostility between some of the Big Guns and some of the, shall we say lesser famed members. Such a shame. I have even read negative responses between members who I always thought had got along fine, how wrong could I have been, how sad it is.

I have actually read my way through this thread and most have reacted in an adult and reasoning manner whilst others have allowed themselves outbursts fit for the playground..We are not children here..The reps system is useful for some in some ways and for others in other ways..It is always going to be open to becoming a popularity contest, some will get to the top ten for their input and knowledge, others will get there because they are liked for being amusing..No top ten in anything should limit itself to one type of person or another..It should represent a balance of both..

So what if the usual names vanished from the top and exaulted places for a brief time and others had their moment in the sun, this is an internet forum not the Magna Carta ergo it should be treated as such.. It is of no consequence. But to use this thread as an opertunity to sling mud at some members is frankly childish and not worthy of some I have come to respect not only for their physiques but their knowledge..their physiques maybe BIG but as people they lack if thats the only stance they can adopt.

I doubt the reps thing will ever have an easy run, somone will always find their nose put out of joint over something or other..Grow up, its not important. What is important is the varied community, some very serious BB's and some who train as hard as they can..I am sure not every member here is the physique or person they proport to be, keyboard warriors can be found everywhere these days which only demonstrates how very insecure they really are..Why worry.

For me I liked the comments, I am NOT nor have I ever claimed to be a serious BB. I didint have the time..I had a Huge Career to contend with and until my health failed I went to the Gym as often as I could, sadly not now and probably no more for the forseeable future at least..

I love this board, it informs me, entertains me, Alarms me (weeman) and gives me an insight into different peoples lifes, hopes and dreams and there is nothing wrong with that. If I want to thank a person it would be nice, does it have to have points attached, not really..what this board does need to do is realise that there are far greater issues in the world than who is sat on top of a leader board..

Andrew


----------



## rs007

thats an outstanding post Andrew, very heartfelt too. Respect mate.


----------



## cellaratt

That was great...


----------



## Dsahna

Respect and love to you andrew,you always treat me great from the start

Dan x


----------



## IanStu

you're a kind and thoughtful man Andrew...great post


----------



## weeman

your damn right its a good post,i'm the only fker that got my name mentioned out of the whoooooooooooooooooooole board:thumbup1:

i alarm you? lol whatever do you mean:whistling:

seriously tho,great post


----------



## PHHead

Sorry to hear about your health problems mate, hope its not as bad as you suspect!


----------



## dixie normus

Lets all have a big group hug. In the words of Hackskii, I love this board and you guys


----------



## weeman

i bags hugging the girls:innocent:


----------



## A.U.K

*Weeman you'll hug what you get given and it wont bother you in the least..*

*
*

*
Thank you for your responses one and all, I felt a great sadness when I read what had been written in this thread.. For goodness sakes this is nothing more than an internet forum filled with fascinating people, all with a story to tell, experiences to share, and in some cases with knowledge and humour to impart..*

*
*

*
Enjoy it and dont worry about what is not important..*

*
*

*
Your alive, you have your health and that my friends is priceless..*

*
*

*
Andrew*

*
*

*
x*


----------



## hackskii

A.U.K said:


> Well having been away due to very seriously and continuing bad health, I came back to find all the nice comments, friendly etc all gone..Pity really that was always something to make me smile. Sure I am not a BB, the way things are going for me I may never set foot outside again, let alone in the Gym. Sure, there was a lot of banter, yes people supported eachother for whatever reasons known only to them. Maybe they liked a post, Maybe they found a post helpful, Maybe a post or comment made them smile or laugh out loud, whatever the reasoning behind them hitting the rep button was and is highly subjective..is it important, no not really. What has become very apparant is the open hostility between some of the Big Guns and some of the, shall we say lesser famed members. Such a shame. I have even read negative responses between members who I always thought had got along fine, how wrong could I have been, how sad it is.
> 
> I have actually read my way through this thread and most have reacted in an adult and reasoning manner whilst others have allowed themselves outbursts fit for the playground..We are not children here..The reps system is useful for some in some ways and for others in other ways..It is always going to be open to becoming a popularity contest, some will get to the top ten for their input and knowledge, others will get there because they are liked for being amusing..No top ten in anything should limit itself to one type of person or another..It should represent a balance of both..
> 
> So what if the usual names vanished from the top and exaulted places for a brief time and others had their moment in the sun, this is an internet forum not the Magna Carta ergo it should be treated as such.. It is of no consequence. But to use this thread as an opertunity to sling mud at some members is frankly childish and not worthy of some I have come to respect not only for their physiques but their knowledge..their physiques maybe BIG but as people they lack if thats the only stance they can adopt.
> 
> I doubt the reps thing will ever have an easy run, somone will always find their nose put out of joint over something or other..Grow up, its not important. What is important is the varied community, some very serious BB's and some who train as hard as they can..I am sure not every member here is the physique or person they proport to be, keyboard warriors can be found everywhere these days which only demonstrates how very insecure they really are..Why worry.
> 
> For me I liked the comments, I am NOT nor have I ever claimed to be a serious BB. I didint have the time..I had a Huge Career to contend with and until my health failed I went to the Gym as often as I could, sadly not now and probably no more for the forseeable future at least..
> 
> I love this board, it informs me, entertains me, Alarms me (weeman) and gives me an insight into different peoples lifes, hopes and dreams and there is nothing wrong with that. If I want to thank a person it would be nice, does it have to have points attached, not really..what this board does need to do is realise that there are far greater issues in the world than who is sat on top of a leader board..
> 
> Andrew


You write well.

What is up with your health issues?

Care to share?


----------



## A.U.K

I have a serious perforated intestinal problem which has rendered me almost house bound. I had peretinitus in the summer to add to it all and septicimia. Basically it almost killed me. I am awaiting a possible surgical outcome on the 18th of this month to try and regain some control over the pain and allow me to leave the building.It has however put an end to my work as a musician as I can no longer garauntee the breath support I require to play so my working life is over..I doubt I will recapture my strength sufficiently to play..Circular breathing puts a huge strain on the system and I cant take the pressure internally anymore..A concert can last upwards of two hours and I couldnt find the stamina to do it anymore, partly down to the pain and partly down to losing my mojo due to this debilitating condition.

Sorry if thats a bit vague but its the best I can do really..

Andrew


----------



## TH0R

A.U.K said:


> I have a serious perforated intestinal problem which has rendered me almost house bound. I had peretinitus in the summer to add to it all and septicimia. Basically it almost killed me. I am awaiting a possible surgical outcome on the 18th of this month to try and regain some control over the pain and allow me to leave the building.It has however put an end to my work as a musician as I can no longer garauntee the breath support I require to play so my working life is over..I doubt I will recapture my strength sufficiently to play..Circular breathing puts a huge strain on the system and I cant take the pressure internally anymore..A concert can last upwards of two hours and I couldnt find the stamina to do it anymore, partly down to the pain and partly down to losing my mojo due to this debilitating condition.
> 
> Sorry if thats a bit vague but its the best I can do really..
> 
> Andrew


Thats heavy sh1t mate, I wish you all the best in the future and hope you

get well sooner rather than later:thumbup1:


----------



## A.U.K

*Thank you Tel, I appreciate it..*

*
*

*
Andrew*


----------



## winger

Best of luck Andrew and get well soon.


----------



## A.U.K

*Thank you Winger, you keep your fingers crossed for me matey.*

*
*

*
Andrew....*

*
*

*
*

*
Nice Tits by the way...lol*


----------



## TH0R

A.U.K said:


> *Nice Tits by the way...lol*


Cheers:lol:


----------



## A.U.K

*Yes Tel you have nice tits too... its the Yorkshire in you that does it mate..*

*
*

*
Love Yorkshire, I spent many happy summers there.*

*
*

*
Andrew*

*
*

*
x*


----------



## hackskii

A.U.K said:


> I have a serious perforated intestinal problem which has rendered me almost house bound. I had peretinitus in the summer to add to it all and septicimia. Basically it almost killed me. I am awaiting a possible surgical outcome on the 18th of this month to try and regain some control over the pain and allow me to leave the building.It has however put an end to my work as a musician as I can no longer garauntee the breath support I require to play so my working life is over..I doubt I will recapture my strength sufficiently to play..Circular breathing puts a huge strain on the system and I cant take the pressure internally anymore..A concert can last upwards of two hours and I couldnt find the stamina to do it anymore, partly down to the pain and partly down to losing my mojo due to this debilitating condition.
> 
> Sorry if thats a bit vague but its the best I can do really..
> 
> Andrew


Oh man, I am terribly sorry, that is very sad.

I just did some reading up on that.

Do you have liver problems?


----------



## A.U.K

*Thanks hacksii, *

*
*

*
Thankfully no liver problems and my main organs are fine and clear..they keep scanning my body and doing blood work so I am hoping that we can clear this up within a year which is the prognosis for my recovery to whatever level that may be..*

*
*

*
Andrew*


----------



## T.F.

Sorry to hear of your troubles mate, wish you all the best for the future.


----------



## mick_the_brick

All the best Andrew


----------



## pea head

So sorry to hear of your issues mate..hope you get sorted...will be thinking of you buddy.


----------



## rs007

I dont know about you guys and gals, but I have noticed another side effect of not having the rep system.

I am talking to people a lot less.

See, when I used to check rep comments, see who has repped me, very often a pm or visitor message conversation would spiral out of that.

Tainted Soul and me would verbally abuse each other at random times through reps, then blether on visitor pages. Haven't done it since the reps were disbanded.

Plenty other examples too, its nothing bad, you just kinda forget people a little because they aren't in your face quite so much.

Maybe just me - but the place definitely feels more sterile without it, kinda as if we have all been seperated from each other a layer.

I guess only people who used and were fans of the rep system will have a chance of understanding this.

Def need something back in its place asap in my opinion.


----------



## pastanchicken

Agree with you there mate


----------



## Dsahna

Im feeling your pain ramsay:crying:tis what it was all about,points meant jack!!!


----------



## Cheese

It also gets people talking for the first time.

I can remeber ages ago repping JW with a comment... he repped back then we chatted a bit through pm.

Reps were an ice breaker in some cases.


----------



## Guest

I miss it too. Feel distant from people.

Its like when you were at school and you got moved from your friends :lol:


----------



## hackskii

I do miss it too but it took some time from my direction trying to rep others that repped me and trying to spread the love around.

But for good posts not to be recgonised by others, something needs to be done.

Maybe all reps can count as just one point?


----------



## Rob68

rs007 said:


> I dont know about you guys and gals, but I have noticed another side effect of not having the rep system.
> 
> I am talking to people a lot less.
> 
> See, when I used to check rep comments, see who has repped me, very often a pm or visitor message conversation would spiral out of that.
> 
> Tainted Soul and me would verbally abuse each other at random times through reps, then blether on visitor pages. Haven't done it since the reps were disbanded.
> 
> Plenty other examples too, its nothing bad, you just kinda forget people a little because they aren't in your face quite so much.
> 
> Maybe just me - but the place definitely feels more sterile without it, kinda as if we have all been seperated from each other a layer.
> 
> I guess only people who used and were fans of the rep system will have a chance of understanding this.
> 
> Def need something back in its place asap in my opinion.


x2 there ramsey....seems as if no one posts anymore....


----------



## IanStu

rs007 said:


> I dont know about you guys and gals, but I have noticed another side effect of not having the rep system.
> 
> I am talking to people a lot less.
> 
> See, when I used to check rep comments, see who has repped me, very often a pm or visitor message conversation would spiral out of that.
> 
> Tainted Soul and me would verbally abuse each other at random times through reps, then blether on visitor pages. Haven't done it since the reps were disbanded.
> 
> Plenty other examples too, its nothing bad, you just kinda forget people a little because they aren't in your face quite so much.
> 
> Maybe just me - but the place definitely feels more sterile without it, kinda as if we have all been seperated from each other a layer.
> 
> I guess only people who used and were fans of the rep system will have a chance of understanding this.
> 
> Def need something back in its place asap in my opinion.


The site has lost its sparkle....I'm like a lost soul.....I know it shouldnt make any difference but it does......despite how it all ended up there was alot of fun involved with the rep system and now its all gone.....even the threads seem to be lifeless...I used to post all over the place now I cant seem to find anything worth joining in... :confused1:


----------



## TH0R

bring back the old rep system, you lot serious:confused1:

I do miss the debates we had on them:innocent:


----------



## winger

To bad we can't comment on certain posts. I say bring them back but without the points.


----------



## hackskii

IanStu said:


> The site has lost its sparkle....I'm like a lost soul.....I know it shouldnt make any difference but it does......despite how it all ended up there was alot of fun involved with the rep system and now its all gone.....even the threads seem to be lifeless...*I used to post all over the place now I cant seem to find anything worth joining in*... :confused1:


Well then help others out that need the help then? :whistling:


----------



## Guest

It does feel a bit dead lately.

Not many people are posting that often.

Tels fault :lol:


----------



## TH0R

Dan said:


> It does feel a bit dead lately.
> 
> Not many people are posting that often.
> 
> Tels fault :lol:


Actually a group of *grown*men in a pyramid club maybe to blame:whistling:


----------



## dmcc

Yes Ramsay, I agree, I mean I've not asked you for a shag in weeks. :lol:


----------



## winger

tel3563 said:


> Actually a group of *grown*men in a pyramid club maybe to blame:whistling:


Jealousy....


----------



## dixie normus

dmcc said:


> Yes Ramsay, I agree, I mean I've not asked you for a shag in weeks. :lol:


x2:thumb: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

winger said:


> Jealousy....


More likely old age:wink:


----------



## Guest

tel3563 said:


> Actually a group of *grown*men in a pyramid club maybe to blame:whistling:


Even if that was the case, you still seemed jealous, you were in the top 15 or 20 or something were you not... :lol:

I bet you earned every single one of those reps through hard work and advice


----------



## winger

Dan said:


> Even if that was the case, you still seemed jealous, you were in the top 15 or 20 or something were you not... :lol:
> 
> I bet you earned every single one of those reps through hard work and advice


My take on all this is, what you put into it you get back. :whistling:


----------



## Cheese

Dan said:


> Even if that was the case, you still seemed jealous, you were in the top 15 or 20 or something were you not... :lol:
> 
> I bet you earned every single one of those reps through hard work and advice


I didn't notice him i never looked that far down the list :lol: if he'd have got up to top 10 i might have repped him though :tongue:


----------



## rs007

Cheese said:


> I didn't notice him i never looked that far down the list :lol: if he'd have got up to top 10 i might have repped him though :tongue:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: poor tel taking a pounding


----------



## TH0R

Dan said:


> Even if that was the case, you still seemed jealous, *you were in the top 15 or 20 or something were you not.*.. :lol:
> 
> I bet you earned every single one of those reps through hard work and advice


 :lol: :lol:

was I, I promise you I have no idea how you know that, I do know you could find

out but never had the inclination Dan? In fact I'm not certain who was in the top

10:confused1:

Perhaps thats the difference between your "group" and I

If you miss them so much ask yourself Why??

Do you feel a little less wanted? Not getting the morning "hug rep" your used

to.

Thanks for pointing out how popular I was, I never knew:thumbup1:

Have a feeling I'm not as popular now:lol:

xx


----------



## Tinytom

Used to be the case that mos could edit rep points.

Thats how Gayvier and robdog managed to get to the top.

Cant do that now though.

Maybe we can bring the old system back if I get that power back :lol:


----------



## weeman

Dan said:


> *Even **if **that was the case*, you still seemed jealous, you were in the top 15 or 20 or something were you not... :lol:
> 
> I bet you earned every single one of those reps through hard work and advice


it was outed by power ranger mod TT,pretty much no if's about it,despite denials still going on after the fact:confused1: :confused1:

yeah defo something missing without the comments,get them back minus the points


----------



## dog5566

weeman said:


> it was outed by power ranger mod TT,pretty much no if's about it,despite denials still going on after the fact:confused1: :confused1:
> 
> yeah defo something missing without the comments,get them back minus the points


i no, now that them coments in my user cp, are gon, iv had to start looking at online porn again:lol:


----------



## wes

You really have to stay on your toes on ukm. I come back and the reps are gone and layourt changed. I haven't been gone that long although I did miss ye fcukers


----------



## TH0R

rs007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: poor tel taking a pounding


Hmm, a pounding

Fancy a ............. 

Can I point out its an internet pounding and wouldn't happen in "real life"

Just saying


----------



## Guest

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, a pounding
> 
> Fancy a .............
> 
> Can I point out its an internet pounding and wouldn't happen in "real life"
> 
> Just saying


 :lol:


----------



## winger

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, a pounding
> 
> Fancy a .............
> 
> Can I point out its an internet pounding and wouldn't happen in "real life"
> 
> Just saying


Tel that is pure class you beast.


----------



## TH0R

Dan said:


> :lol:


ahh, laughing, thats nice

You must of had a hug today, I'm so happy for you:thumbup1:

Rep withdrawal will wain Dan, just give it time sweet pea:cool2:

xx


----------



## Guest

tel3563 said:


> ahh, laughing, thats nice
> 
> You must of had a hug today, I'm so happy for you:thumbup1:
> 
> Rep withdrawal will wain Dan, just give it time sweet pea:cool2:
> 
> xx


Why the sudden cockiness the last couple of months?

You used to be a canny bloke..

Now you seem to have a 'look at me im better than you' attitude. :confused1:


----------



## TH0R

Dan said:


> Why the sudden cockiness the last couple of months?
> 
> You used to be a canny bloke..
> 
> Now you seem to have a 'look at me im better than you' attitude. :confused1:


Hmm, I come under attack from you and I'm "look at me I'm better than you"

Struggling with that one Dan:confused1:

Is this about IanStu:lol:


----------



## Guest

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, I come under attack from you and I'm "look at me I'm better than you"
> 
> Struggling with that one Dan:confused1:
> 
> Is this about IanStu:lol:


No its about YOU.

Seem to fink you is the dogs bits coz u is on dem roids init :lol:


----------



## big

Come on PCT boy, everybody knows roids=awesomeness


----------



## Guest

big said:


> Come on PCT boy, everybody knows roids=awesomeness


HAHA i aint started yet mate.

Not long til the 'I cried at Jez Kyle this morning i want to kill myself' threads :lol:


----------



## winger

I just saw a really good ass pic and I cant rep that son of a bitch...lol

But if you click here you can see it, yum yum and yes that is not work safe, but not safe around winger either, all two minutes worth. :innocent:


----------



## tom_smith4592

whats going to happen then about the reps?


----------



## RyanClarke

What an ass that girl has


----------



## heavyweight

hackskii said:


> I do miss it too but it took some time from my direction trying to rep others that repped me and trying to spread the love around.
> 
> But for good posts not to be recgonised by others, something needs to be done.
> 
> *Maybe all reps can count as just one point?*
> 
> *Agree with this.*
> 
> Also i think alot of people left because i left for a month or so, it should definitley be brought though cos since i bin back it is alllot more quiet :confused1:
> 
> What harm was it doing? What happened for it to be tacken away, i always seen it as something positive that keeps in touch with the drive for more strength, im sad


----------



## Guest

BUMP...

Sort it out, getting a bit dull around here lately!!


----------



## Robsta

well it all depends on lorian dropping in and sorting it out....


----------



## cellaratt

I wasn't gonna say much but IMO this place has become quite boring since it was disabled...I barely had time to sign in before but always made a point to, now I could care less if I make it on here during the week...


----------



## GHS

Lorian hasn't done much concerning the board in the past few weeks.

He said we could have changes I requested nearly 3 weeks ago and still nothing?

I'm sure a lot goes on behind the scenes that we do not see though.

L if your reading you know what I'm reffering to, could you please keep to your word and do it


----------



## Guest

Is it a 3 sided shape that you're talking about? :lol:


----------



## GHS

Dan said:


> Is it a 3 sided shape that you're talking about? :lol:


 Correct mate. 3 weeks ago it was meant to be coming back :sad:


----------



## Guest

I know i miss it too! Sick of clicking through pages and pages of sh1t.


----------



## Beklet

rs007 said:


> I dont know about you guys and gals, but I have noticed another side effect of not having the rep system.
> 
> I am talking to people a lot less.
> 
> See, when I used to check rep comments, see who has repped me, very often a pm or visitor message conversation would spiral out of that.
> 
> Tainted Soul and me would verbally abuse each other at random times through reps, then blether on visitor pages. Haven't done it since the reps were disbanded.
> 
> Plenty other examples too, its nothing bad, you just kinda forget people a little because they aren't in your face quite so much.
> 
> Maybe just me - but the place definitely feels more sterile without it, kinda as if we have all been seperated from each other a layer.
> 
> I guess only people who used and were fans of the rep system will have a chance of understanding this.
> 
> Def need something back in its place asap in my opinion.


Not just me then?

I thought people had got lives lol just seems I have lost touch with people a bit....


----------



## WRT

rs007 said:


> I dont know about you guys and gals, but I have noticed another side effect of not having the rep system.
> 
> I am talking to people a lot less.
> 
> See, when I used to check rep comments, see who has repped me, very often a pm or visitor message conversation would spiral out of that.
> 
> Tainted Soul and me would verbally abuse each other at random times through reps, then blether on visitor pages. Haven't done it since the reps were disbanded.
> 
> Plenty other examples too, its nothing bad, you just kinda forget people a little because they aren't in your face quite so much.
> 
> Maybe just me - but the place definitely feels more sterile without it, kinda as if we have all been seperated from each other a layer.
> 
> I guess only people who used and were fans of the rep system will have a chance of understanding this.
> 
> Def need something back in its place asap in my opinion.


I miss our cyber sex too mate.


----------



## Robsta

GHS said:


> Lorian hasn't done much concerning the board in the past few weeks.
> 
> He said we could have changes I requested nearly 3 weeks ago and still nothing?
> 
> I'm sure a lot goes on behind the scenes that we do not see though.
> 
> L if your reading you know what I'm reffering to, could you please keep to your word and do it


Mate, I've made a point of texting lorian about this today just in case he has been really busy with his other ventures to sort this out....But I'm sure he'll be aware of it now....

I think most feel as though we need some sort of commenting system even if it is different to before....


----------



## Jem

I think it's nice and quiet 

People should keep their comments to themselves:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

...and ffs [yes ffs] I'm joking


----------



## GHS

Robsta said:


> Mate, I've made a point of texting lorian about this today just in case he has been really busy with his other ventures to sort this out....But I'm sure he'll be aware of it now....
> 
> I think most feel as though we need some sort of commenting system even if it is different to before....


 Thanks Rob.

Obviously L is a busy man with other business interests to spend time on.

I agree a commenting system would be good.


----------



## Robsta

Received a reply saying it'll be sorted out today.....so fingers crossed he'll get around to sorting something out later today....


----------



## GHS

Robsta said:


> Received a reply saying it'll be sorted out today.....so fingers crossed he'll get around to sorting something out later today....


 :whistling:


----------



## Robsta

can only post what I'm told mate....


----------



## winger

Robsta said:


> can only post what I'm told mate....


You are amazing and beautiful, post that.. :beer:


----------



## IanStu

OK....OK.....I've suffered enough, can I have my reps back now please.....or I'll post pics of my face all over the board...then you'll be sorry


----------



## winger

IanStu said:


> OK....OK.....I've suffered enough, can I have my reps back now please.....or I'll post pics of my face all over the board...then you'll be sorry


Yikes. mg:


----------



## dixie normus

IanStu said:


> OK....OK.....I've suffered enough, can I have my reps back now please.....or I'll post pics of my face all over the board...then you'll be sorry


LOL:lol:

Why not go the whole hog and post an ass shot!:laugh:


----------



## Robsta

well lorian told me he was doing it yesterday so you guys know as much as we do.....


----------



## invisiblekid

dixie normus said:


> LOL:lol:
> 
> Why not go the whole hog and post an ass shot!:laugh:


Perhaps we'll have difficulty telling the two apart anyway :whistling:


----------



## GHS

Bit a joke this board is becoming to be honest.

No wonder people are leaving/can't be arssed posting anymore.


----------



## rs007

GHS said:


> Bit a joke this board is becoming to be honest.
> 
> No wonder people are leaving/can't be arssed posting anymore.


Bit fckng harsh - until you start paying members fees, have a bit of respect, the board owner doesnt live to serve our demands of what are basic tweaks to a board... I mean you are on about some fkng triangle thing I havent even seen before :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dixie normus

rs007 said:


> Bit fckng harsh - until you start paying members fees, have a bit of respect, the board owner doesnt live to serve our demands of what are basic tweaks to a board... I mean you are on about some fkng triangle thing I havent even seen before :lol: :lol: :lol:


Agreed. Someone has the painters in me thinks:whistling:


----------



## Sylar

I've probably spent more time on here than any porn site and haven't noticed that triangle thing before either..:laugh:

I am curious to have it back though to see what I've been missing

PS. I blame IanStu for it's despisement.. :lol:


----------



## Guest

I didnt spot the triangle til just before it went :lol: life was good now its not lol


----------



## IanStu

Sylar said:


> I've probably spent more time on here than any porn site and haven't noticed that triangle thing before either..:laugh:
> 
> I am curious to have it back though to see what I've been missing
> 
> PS. I blame IanStu for it's despisement.. :lol:


i admit it...I've stole the mysterious triangle...its mine all mine :2guns:


----------



## rs007

IanStu said:


> i admit it...I've stole the mysterious triangle...its mine all mine :2guns:


You are pure unadulterated evil, youre responsible for everything.

I shant be divulging exactly what everything may be, but I do believe you to be responsible for it.

:lol:


----------



## GHS

rs007 said:


> Bit fckng harsh - until you start paying members fees, have a bit of respect, the board owner doesnt live to serve our demands of what are basic tweaks to a board... I mean you are on about some fkng triangle thing I havent even seen before :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Its not harsh really to be fair.

Lorian said the changes I requested would be made over 3 weeks ago now and nothing has been done.

Its no so much the triangle request its the principle of the whole thing.

If the board owner/administrator says he will do something and then 3 weeks later its still not done then IMO there is a problem with the board.

Fair enough Lorian is a busy guy and has other business interests but he has logged in numerous times in those 3 weeks and could have rectified the problem in 5 minutes but he hasn't bothered.

Fair enough I do not pay membership fees etc etc and have no right what so ever to be moaning about the board but when sombody says they will do something by a certain time and then takes 3 weeks+ to do it then I loose faith/respect for said person.

It seems Lorian has lost interest in the board. He makes big changes and then leaves the mods to deal with everyone moaning about them.

At the end of the day this forum is a business and Lorian is the owner and TBH it does seem he is bothering much with his business.

Sorry Lorian I do not mean to slag you off or anything like that. I do not know you or anything about you but I am just saying what I see and my opinion of it.


----------



## Sylar

IanStu said:


> i admit it...I've stole the mysterious triangle...its mine all mine :2guns:


I'm willing to negotiate. You can keep the triangle, but I want the fcuking reps back! :laugh:


----------



## rs007

IanStu said:


> i admit it...I've stole the mysterious triangle...its mine all mine :2guns:


He lies

Never fear GHS, I think I have found it - is this the green triangle you are looking for? Caught the bastard moonlighting for QS


----------



## Kezz

to be honest i dont know what the triangle thing is either, lol... i just press the new posts button


----------



## IanStu

Can't we just have the old rep system back :whistling: .....it was such fun being on here in those far off halcyon days.....simpler happy times....I've completely forgoten why they were removed but its time they came back.... :thumb:

I'm off to hide now :confused1:


----------



## rs007

GHS said:


> Its not harsh really to be fair.
> 
> Lorian said the changes I requested would be made over 3 weeks ago now and nothing has been done.
> 
> Its no so much the triangle request its the principle of the whole thing.
> 
> If the board owner/administrator says he will do something and then 3 weeks later its still not done then IMO there is a problem with the board.
> 
> Fair enough Lorian is a busy guy and has other business interests but he has logged in numerous times in those 3 weeks and could have rectified the problem in 5 minutes but he hasn't bothered.
> 
> Fair enough I do not pay membership fees etc etc and have no right what so ever to be moaning about the board but when sombody says they will do something by a certain time and then takes 3 weeks+ to do it then I loose faith/respect for said person.
> 
> It seems Lorian has lost interest in the board. He makes big changes and then leaves the mods to deal with everyone moaning about them.
> 
> At the end of the day this forum is a business and Lorian is the owner and TBH it does seem he is bothering much with his business.
> 
> Sorry Lorian I do not mean to slag you off or anything like that. I do not know you or anything about you but I am just saying what I see and my opinion of it.


Maybe its not as simple as you are assuming - do you know how to code stuff like this, when the changes are off template? I don't, but I do know how tricky it can be, and what looks simple/minor on the front end can mean a lot of fvcking headaches in the coding...

Still think its harsh tbh


----------



## GHS

rs007 said:


> Maybe its not as simple as you are assuming - do you know how to code stuff like this, when the changes are off template? I don't, but I do know how tricky it can be, and what looks simple/minor on the front end can mean a lot of fvcking headaches in the coding...
> 
> Still think its harsh tbh


 No I don't mate but L said he'd do it at the weekend

(this was on a wednesday or thursday I think)

SO I'm assuming it is a job that can be done within a day.

It certainly doesn't take 3 weeks.


----------



## rs007

GHS said:


> No I don't mate but L said he'd do it at the weekend
> 
> (this was on a wednesday or thursday I think)
> 
> SO I'm assuming it is a job that can be done within a day.
> 
> It certainly doesn't take 3 weeks.


AND IT DOESNT FKING MATTER

well, much, :lol:

Forum certainly isn't heading towards apocalypse because of it.


----------



## coldo

GHS said:


> No I don't mate but L said he'd do it at the weekend
> 
> (this was on a wednesday or thursday I think)
> 
> SO I'm assuming it is a job that can be done within a day.
> 
> It certainly doesn't take 3 weeks.


We don't pay to use the site, Lorian i'm sure has a life/career outside this place so maybe has higher prioroties come the weekend? Not being nippy at you GHS but you're being a bit unfair i think!


----------



## GHS

rs007 said:


> AND IT DOESNT FKING MATTER
> 
> well, much, :lol:
> 
> Forum certainly isn't heading towards apocalypse because of it.


 :lol:

I know mate, I know.

Its just the principle.


----------



## Sylar

It better be a nice triangle after all this bloody jibba jabba - I'm starting to want it back more than the reps out of curiosity lol.. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> AND IT DOESNT FKING MATTER
> 
> well, much, :lol:
> 
> Forum certainly isn't heading towards apocalypse because of it.


No its not but it IS exceptionally boring at the minute.

Maybe its coincidence but since the reps went its as dull as dishwater and everything feels a bit sterile....?? :confused1:

I still log in and look round but nothing holds my attention.... plus I feel as if I dont "talk" to anyone anymore or make new uk-m buddies as theres no rep comments now.

Disabling the rep systems had a detrimental effect on the general feel and atmosphere of the board IMO....


----------



## hackskii

dixie normus said:


> Agreed. Someone has the painters in me thinks:whistling:


Can someone tell me what this means? :confused1:


----------



## Kezz

time of the month


----------



## TH0R

Zara-Leoni said:


> No its not but it IS exceptionally boring at the minute.
> 
> Maybe its coincidence but since the reps went its as dull as dishwater and everything feels a bit sterile....?? :confused1:
> 
> I still log in and look round but nothing holds my attention.... plus I feel as if I dont "talk" to anyone anymore or make new uk-m buddies as theres no rep comments now.
> 
> Disabling the rep systems had a detrimental effect on the general feel and atmosphere of the board IMO....


Cmon Zara, this triangle business is hilarious, who needs reps:whistling:

Is the triangle similar to that tv programme "the Cube" as in all mysterious

What colour was it:confused1:

What did it do:bounce:

It better not be an anti climax when we get it back GHS


----------



## Jem

Triangles Lorian :whistling:

Surely your life is not so fulfilled that you can ignore reinstating triangles requests? 

(I've never seen them, but they were obviously better than reps...)


----------



## GHS

Yeah yeah, laugh it up you lot :lol:

P.S I agree with Zara.


----------



## cellaratt

The triangle things got me stumped...would like a rep system back though...


----------



## Kezz

Zara-Leoni said:


> No its not but it IS exceptionally boring at the minute.
> 
> Maybe its coincidence but since the reps went its as dull as dishwater and everything feels a bit sterile....?? :confused1:
> 
> I still log in and look round but nothing holds my attention.... plus I feel as if I dont "talk" to anyone anymore or make new uk-m buddies as theres no rep comments now.
> 
> Disabling the rep systems had a detrimental effect on the general feel and atmosphere of the board IMO....


 awwww have some reps!!! :bounce:


----------



## PHHead

I believe I have located GHS's triangle:


----------



## IanStu

PHHead said:


> I believe I have located GHS's triangle:


maybe, but this pic is just in from the Mars orbiter....a coincidence...I hardly think so


----------



## winger

Bump for Lorian to bring the rep points back, even if those guys surpassed me...lol


----------



## Robsta

right, everyone pm lorian today.......then he might get the message via email....I don't know what's up with him tbh....probably super busy


----------



## T.F.

What is this f*cking triangle thing anyway? Jeez 

Top of forum > quick links dropdown > today's posts > delivers you the posts from today, starting with the most recently updated, in easy to access/navigate list form.

As the meerkats would say, simples!


----------



## Robsta

I've txted lorian again asking him, so we'll see how it goes.....


----------



## cellaratt

Robsta said:


> I've txted lorian again asking him, so we'll see how it goes.....


Thanks Robsta... :beer: ...


----------



## Jem

Poor Lorian !


----------



## TH0R

T.F. said:


> What is this f*cking triangle thing anyway? Jeez


Cmon man, don't dis the triangle:cursing:


----------



## ryoken

tel3563 said:


> Cmon man, don't dis the triangle:cursing:


I think we should try to find it ourselfs what did it look like...................


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> I think we should try to find it ourselfs what did it look like...................


they look like triangles mate...and not happy ones by the looks of it


----------



## GHS

Lorian even told one of his mods he would be doing the changes yesterday and still nothing.

For a business man he is certainly not looking out for his business best interest.

If the people he puts in charge to modorate the forum are having to text him to change something and he still doesn't do it when he said he would.....Something is wrong.

Oh well GHS is just moaning again and being harsh on Lorian lets all take the p*ss.....


----------



## Sylar

Robsta said:


> I've txted lorian again asking him, so we'll see how it goes.....


I bet he must love you... :laugh:

I can see why people feel frustrated (well, GHS mainly  ) when the Admin tells a Mod he's going to do something and doesn't follow up - probably just has a lot on his plate..

Would be funny if he returned the reps, but not the triangle thing tho... :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Sylar said:


> Would be funny if he returned the reps, but not the triangle thing tho... :lol:


FPMSL... :lol: ....reps mate.. :thumb: ...oh erm actually.....:laugh:


----------



## TH0R

Sylar said:


> I bet he must love you... :laugh:
> 
> I can see why people feel frustrated (well, GHS mainly  ) when the Admin tells a Mod he's going to do something and doesn't follow up - probably just has a lot on his plate..
> 
> Would be funny if he returned the reps, but not the triangle thing tho... :lol:


PMSL:lol: :lol:

GHS, typical caravanner


----------



## T.F.

GHS said:


> Lorian even told one of his mods he would be doing the changes yesterday and still nothing.
> 
> For a business man he is certainly not looking out for his business best interest.
> 
> If the people he puts in charge to modorate the forum are having to text him to change something and he still doesn't do it when he said he would.....Something is wrong.
> 
> Oh well GHS is just moaning again and being harsh on Lorian lets all take the p*ss.....


Quit your crying FFS, the forum works perfectly without the f'in triangle.

Most folk don't even know what it is apart from you so it's obviously not an integral part to the board.

His business is running just fine, people are using the board, that's what is important, the only person bleating on is you.

Other people have said they miss reps, as i do too, but they'll be back when the owner is good and ready.

If you choose to leave the forum over the fact that 'THE TRIANGLE' is gone, then i doubt very much if Lorian will be crying into his cornflakes.

Deal with it, if it's bothering you as much as you're making out, you really should look into getting a hobby or something to pass the time.

:thumbup1:


----------



## GHS

T.F. said:


> Quit your crying FFS, the forum works perfectly without the f'in triangle.
> 
> Most folk don't even know what it is apart from you so it's obviously not an integral part to the board.
> 
> His business is running just fine, people are using the board, that's what is important, the only person bleating on is you.
> 
> Other people have said they miss reps, as i do too, but they'll be back when the owner is good and ready.
> 
> If you choose to leave the forum over the fact that 'THE TRIANGLE' is gone, then i doubt very much if Lorian will be crying into his cornflakes.
> 
> Deal with it, if it's bothering you as much as you're making out, you really should look into getting a hobby or something to pass the time.
> 
> :thumbup1:


 As I have said its not even about the triangle that everyone seems to be taking the p*ss out of me for.

Its the principle that the owner said he would make changes to the board that have been requested by its members over 3 weeks ago and he still has not done them.

It even took one of the board moderators to text him yesterday to sort his act out and he replied saying they would be done yesterday. Yet again he has gone against his word.

Said Mod has had to text again today for something to be done....

If I am the only person bleating on why is there a 20 page thread of people asking for a rep/comment system to be put back in place??

A lot goes on behind the scenes in PM's etc that people don't see so please don't assume I am the only one who thinks Lorian isn't running his business properly.

Oh and I have a hobby...Bodybuilding 

Thats why I post on a bodybuilding site


----------



## Irish Beast

Can someone tell me what the triangle is? Im a bit lost


----------



## Magic Torch

TBH Vbulletin software is easily available on the web, you can buy severs and have them hosted easily - hell I have a couple of old servers here that would be good enough I will send you one if you pay the postage.....you can make your own forum then and have all the triangles you want LMFAO

Seriously tho, Lorian pays for the hosting, the server and all the other things needed to run a forum, its been going for a long long time and is one of the most popular board on the web, I say let him run it as he wants, his prerogative. If he doesn't want reps or triangles then he doesn't need to have then does he?

Not a dig at GHS just everyone in general - except Robsta, he knows where I live lmao xx


----------



## Rob68

Irish Beast said:


> Can someone tell me what the triangle is? Im a bit lost


Your lost?...that`ll be the bermuda one then.... :whistling: ........


----------



## T.F.

Funny how these comments always come out about 'people who are too scared to post their opinion on a public forum' so they PM their comment to the one moaner, who then goes about the business of venting the opinions of the masses through his own username.

I didn't think there were that many people on here who were afraid to post their opinion on a forum?

If this triangle sh*t isn't out of this world i think GHS should get the boot


----------



## GHS

Magic Torch said:


> TBH Vbulletin software is easily available on the web, you can buy severs and have them hosted easily - hell I have a couple of old servers here that would be good enough I will send you one if you pay the postage.....you can make your own forum then and have all the triangles you want LMFAO
> 
> Seriously tho, Lorian pays for the hosting, the server and all the other things needed to run a forum, its been going for a long long time and is one of the most popular board on the web, I say let him run it as he wants, his prerogative. If he doesn't want reps or triangles then he doesn't need to have then does he?
> 
> Not a dig at GHS just everyone in general - except Robsta, he knows where I live lmao xx


 Completely agree its his perogative mate, his board, his rules etc etc.

*He has said he would do something and hasn't done it.*

That is why I keep moaning and harping on about it.

*He said he would:*

Bring back "THE TRIANGLE" that nobody has a clue about. Believe me when/if it returns people will realise how usefull it is and how annoying the board is without it.

*He said he would:*

Introduce a comment system and a new rep system that allows 1 point per 1 rep.

*He said he would:*

Change the statistics on the homepage as he didn't like them the way they are now.

*He said he would:*

Create a Journal section of the board if I created a poll and had enough votes. The votes were 100% in favour of having a new journal section. (I have never seen the board 100% agree on anything before) Even Pscarb gave his approval.

This was all 4 weeks ago...

But still no changes.

At least 2 of his mods would like to see the changes.

There is a 20 page thread of members who would like a new comment/rep system.

There is another thread about "The Triangle" that many people have stated they would like it back in.

There is a journal section poll which I have already mentioned with 100% approval many members...

*BUT* yet I am the only one that is getting stick for moaning.

I won't be leaving the board as I love this plave and spend hour upon hour here every day (maybe I'm a sad c*nt) but I think it would be 100% better if the owner gave it a little more attention??

Lorian will prob bann me for stating all this but I hope he doesn't. I hope he undertsands that I only have the boards welfare at heart and want him to change things for the better.

Many people have said the board doesn't seem the same since the changes were made. People are posting a lot less.

I'll stop going on now. I won't mention anything again. Its up to Lorian to sort the board out, not me.


----------



## Magic Torch

Thats all good mate but if I was Lorian and I had other business to attend to I wouldn't care. I'd be too busy trying to make money that care about a triangle on a forum I run on the side.


----------



## T.F.

What is wrong with using the today's posts drop down?


----------



## rs007

but the way you are making it sound GHS - maybe not meaning this - but the way it is coming over, is as if you think Lorian owes you something, you keep banging on about how he hasn't kept "his word", what are you to him/what is he to you, what business is it of yours to get so heated about? It's hardly as if he promised to rescue us all from slavery and get us across the red sea then went back on "his word", I mean even I'd be pi$$ed off then :lol:

You are arguing a non point. Yeah, plenty of folk have said they would like this and that (most notably a rep/comment system) but no one is actually that bothered that they are accusing the guy of breaking his word - we'll all just be grateful when it happens. Incidentally, I could ahve missed it, but I never saw him give "his word" on this, the last comment I remember reading was somethign along the lines that he was actually having trouble with it, and might have to put it back to 1 rep per comment, but that this wasn't ideal... as I say, could be wrong on that.

And you are going on about him not serving his business - what do you know of his business? About as much as me prob, but heres my guess - the purely business side of this board is, quite clearly advertising. Its going pretty strong. I'd say he is taking care of business very well.

Hell, you put a spurious search for something bb related into google, and often this site is near the top, if not THE top that comes up.

Yep, I'd say he is taking care of business.


----------



## Magic Torch

rs007 said:


> Hell, you put a spurious search for something bb related into google, and often this site is near the top, if not THE top that comes up.
> 
> Yep, I'd say he is taking care of business.


That is a good point, my GF has a business and she pays someone £400 per month to look in to 'addwords' to make them appear higher in Google. And hers is only ever 2-3 from the top, I'd guess Lorian spends a lot of money/time on this alone

Have some reps.....o bugger you cant....LORIAN!!!!! LMAO


----------



## rs007

not meaning to get on at you BTW GHS, like I say I just think thats the way you might be coming over to people... without realising it maybe.


----------



## Rob68

rs007 said:


> not meaning to get on at you BTW GHS, like I say I just think thats the way you might be coming over to people... without realising it maybe.


Fcuking liar ramsey:whistling:......next minute weeman will appear....'getting your back bro'...... :lol:


----------



## T.F.

rs007 said:


> but the way you are making it sound GHS - maybe not meaning this - but the way it is coming over, is as if you think Lorian owes you something, you keep banging on about how he hasn't kept "his word", what are you to him/what is he to you, what business is it of yours to get so heated about? It's hardly as if he promised to rescue us all from slavery and get us across the red sea then went back on "his word", I mean even I'd be pi$$ed off then :lol:
> 
> You are arguing a non point. Yeah, plenty of folk have said they would like this and that (most notably a rep/comment system) but no one is actually that bothered that they are accusing the guy of breaking his word - we'll all just be grateful when it happens. Incidentally, I could ahve missed it, but I never saw him give "his word" on this, the last comment I remember reading was somethign along the lines that he was actually having trouble with it, and might have to put it back to 1 rep per comment, but that this wasn't ideal... as I say, could be wrong on that.
> 
> And you are going on about him not serving his business - what do you know of his business? About as much as me prob, but heres my guess - the purely business side of this board is, quite clearly advertising. Its going pretty strong. I'd say he is taking care of business very well.
> 
> Hell, you put a spurious search for something bb related into google, and often this site is near the top, if not THE top that comes up.
> 
> Yep, I'd say he is taking care of business.





rs007 said:


> not meaning to get on at you BTW GHS, like I say I just think thats the way you might be coming over to people... without realising it maybe.


That's certainly the way it's coming over to me, hence my post at the top of this page.

Still don't know what's wrong with using 'today's posts' though? :confused1:

I mean, i know it's not THE TRIANGLE, but nothing is and probably never will be, so surely you could make do. Today's posts might seem like a poor TRIANGLE substitute to you, but to me it's like my life blood. If someone took it away, well, i just don't know what i'd do, to be honest.


----------



## GHS

I know I've come across as a right moaning/b*tching/sad tosser in this thread.

Sorry for moaning Lorian :sad:

I'm not that bad really lads.


----------



## rs007

RJ68 said:


> Fcuking liar ramsey:whistling:......next minute weeman will appear....'getting your back bro'...... :lol:


Yeah, my tag buddy, he's got my back, thats jsut how we roll :lol:

(dirty bastard would have my front too if he got the chance)


----------



## rs007

GHS said:


> I know I've come across as a right moaning/b*tching/sad tosser in this thread.
> 
> Sorry for moaning Lorian :sad:
> 
> *I'm not that bad really lads*.


Dont listen to his back peddling Lorian

*G*irly

*H*uffy

*S*ulker

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

rs007 said:


> Dont listen to his back peddling Lorian
> 
> *G*irly
> 
> *H*uffy
> 
> *S*ulker
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


or, for Wingers benefit

*G*igantic

*H*airy

*S*natch

:whistling:


----------



## GHS

rs007 said:


> Dont listen to his back peddling Lorian
> 
> *G*irly
> 
> *H*uffy
> 
> *S*ulker
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Wait till my mum hears about the names you are calling me :cursing:


----------



## rs007

GHS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Wait till my mum hears about the names you are calling me :cursing:


S'alright brah, I already told her last night, thats just how rs007 rolls baby

:lol:


----------



## winger

Hay Rams, leave GHS alone. :gun_bandana: :lol:


----------



## GHS

Like the new SUPER TRIANGLE avvy?? :lol:


----------



## T.F.

Awesome GHS, that's one thing i like about you mate, you don't huff off and can take the banter.

Imaginary reps your way mate, if only Lorian............. :lol:


----------



## TH0R

RJ68 said:


> Fcuking liar ramsey:whistling:......next minute weeman will appear....'getting your back bro'...... :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Robin aint seen the bat sign yet:lol: :lol: (its only just turned dark mindst)


----------



## GHS

T.F. said:


> Awesome GHS, that's one thing i like about you mate, you don't huff off and can take the banter.
> 
> Imaginary reps your way mate, if only Lorian............. :lol:


 Mate its the internet at the end of the day isn't it.

No need to take things personally at all.

I bet if we were all in the pub having a laugh I'd get on with all you guys.

:beer:


----------



## Rob68

GHS said:


> I bet if we were all in the pub having a laugh I'd get on with all you guys.
> 
> :beer:


As long as we dont have to play pool with you GHS....... :whistling: .....

'who`s nicked the fcuking triangle?'................


----------



## Cheese

Can we have the reps back if everyone promises not to abuse them :whistling:

Edit - LMAO^^^


----------



## dixie normus

GHS said:


> I know I've come across as a right moaning/b*tching/sad tosser in this thread.
> 
> Sorry for moaning Lorian :sad:
> 
> I'm not that bad really lads.


The best thing you can do is go lie down on your bed and strangle kojak for a while. You'll feel better after this:thumb: :lol:


----------



## GHS

RJ68 said:


> As long as we dont have to play pool with you GHS....... :whistling: .....
> 
> 'who`s nicked the fcuking triangle?'................


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

That made me laugh out loud mate


----------



## hackskii

I want the triangle back (bush), everyone is shaved these days and none of the ladies have the triangle anymore. :cursing:


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> I want the triangle back (bush), everyone is shaved these days and none of the ladies have the triangle anymore. :cursing:


I am with hackinspank.


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> I am with hackinspank.


Im with winginspank.


----------



## Rob68

winger said:


> I am with hackinspank.





hackskii said:


> Im with winginspank.


Spanking yanks....  .....


----------



## hackskii

RJ68 said:


> Spanking yanks....  .....


Yankin spanks.....


----------



## Kezz

the hairy traingle should live forever!!! shaved = bleh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GHS

THERE IS A SQUARE THAT DOES THE SAME JOB AS THE TRIANGLE.

Just ignore all my comments in this thread I didn't even need the bloody triangle after all.

Woops..... :lol:


----------



## Sylar

I still don't see the square..? Might just be my browser or Addons blocking the icon, but I'm missing out on TWO geometric shapes now! Double Robbed and cheated! :cursing: :laugh:

Imaginary reps to anyone that posts up pic of mysterious square with arrow pointing at it. :thumb:


----------



## rs007

Sylar said:


> I still don't see the square..? Might just be my browser or Addons blocking the icon, but I'm missing out on TWO geometric shapes now! Double Robbed and cheated! :cursing: :laugh:
> 
> *Imaginary reps to anyone that posts up pic of mysterious square with arrow pointing at it.* :thumb:


But an arrow might look too much like a triangle, which would give false hope :lol:

Much better to circle the square

I'm getting a sore head :lol:

X2 for GHS taking the good stuff the right way, loving the new avi :lol:


----------



## Sylar

rs007 said:


> *But an arrow might look too much like a triangl*e, which would give false hope :lol:


Must be on the same wave as me lol... :lol: That thought went through my head when posting that, but didn't like to point it out because felt bad enough about creating the p!ss ripping Triangle Scandal thread :laugh:

PS. I still want to know what this fcuking square business is all about?! :cursing: :lol:

Screen shot!!!!!? :thumb:


----------



## GHS

Tel describes exactly where it is in your super cool/ super important Triangle poll thread mate


----------



## Rob68

GHS said:


> THERE IS A SQUARE THAT DOES THE SAME JOB AS THE TRIANGLE.
> 
> Just ignore all my comments in this thread I didn't even need the bloody triangle after all.
> 
> Woops..... :lol:


You  ....and your a  oh and a  ....so go an  you  .... :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Ah GHS your a star.....hope your grovelling to lorian as we speak.... :lol:


----------



## Sylar

GHS said:


> Tel describes exactly where it is in your super cool/ super important Triangle poll thread mate


Must be my browser addons, I still don't see it. Will check out in IE8 now.

God, can't believe I'm putting this much effort into finding out what a square icon does, that didn't even know existed or needed before a couple of hours ago... :lol:


----------



## GHS

Sylar said:


> Must be my browser addons, I still don't see it. Will check out in IE8 now.
> 
> God, can't believe I'm putting this much effort into finding out what a square icon does, that didn't even know existed or needed before a couple of hours ago... :lol:


 Just shows you what a valuble member of the board I am :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

Reps seem to be back!


----------



## Lorian

The reputation system has been re-activated.

The 'points' awarded will be minimal and most likely periodically reset in the future. It has been re-instated to allow members to comment on posts.

Sorry for the delay!

L


----------



## Sylar

Lorian said:


> The reputation system has been re-activated.
> 
> The 'points' awarded will be minimal and most likely periodically reset in the future. It has been re-instated to allow members to comment on posts.
> 
> Sorry for the delay!
> 
> L


Reps! Literal reps too.


----------



## GHS

REPS FOR EVERYONE!!!

Thanks Lorian


----------



## Khaos1436114653

thanks Lorian


----------



## ba baracuss

Boo.


----------



## ryoken

ba baracuss said:


> Boo.


ahhhhhhhhh that made me jump:whistling:


----------



## cellaratt

Now I get the triangle thing







...


----------



## GHS

cellaratt said:


> Now I get the triangle thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

I told you all it was genius.

Although you can't see who the last person to post on the thread was now.

Can we have that back please Lorian??


----------



## Robsta

I can


----------



## GHS

Robsta said:


> I can


 Thhats not fair


----------



## winger

What is the triangle thing?


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Robsta said:


> I can


thats so unfair:lol:


----------



## Tombo

I'm so glad that it is back


----------



## winger

Tombo said:


> I'm so glad that it is back


Me too!


----------



## hackskii

Me three. lol


----------



## The Chauffeur

Nice @$$ Winger reps!


----------



## winger

Thanks for noticing.


----------

